# Best gaming mice



## nickole

On the Internet you can find a lot of different top 10 list of the best gaming mouse on the market. I think that the best gaming mouse depends on the needs of every gamer. To know choose the mouse which is the best for your needs you need to know the most important features of gaming mice. On _[Mod Edit: Link removed]_ you can find a lot of reviews of mice and advice on what you need to look out for when buying a new gaming mouse.
   
  This is my list of the top 10 gaming mouse which I have personally tested.
  

[size=inherit] 1. Thermaltake Level 10
2. Logitech G500
3. Razer Deathadder
 4. Logitech MX-518
5. Steelseries Sensei
6. Razer Naga Hex
7. Thermaltake Tt eSPORTS Black Element
8. Logitech G9X
9. Razer Mamba
10. Cooler Master CM Storm Xornet



[/size] 
[size=inherit]  


[/size]


----------



## holbech

I haven't tried all of them, but for those i have tried my absolute favorite was the Razer Mamba no doubt, especially with the lift of distance spec. For me it fits perfectly, and when you're done gaming, it's nice to have a wireless mouse. Atleast thats my experience.


----------



## Jesterphile

Similar to OP.

1. Logitech G5 (original model, probably rose tinted memories haha)
2. RAT 9
3. Razer Deathadder
4. Logitech MX-518
5. Razer Mamba


----------



## jackwess

Only used 2 from your list, having the TT sports element as my favorite.
   
  1- TT sports black element
  2- Razer deathadder
  3- Corsair vengeance M60


----------



## Luic

I mainly use a Razer Deathadder and Logitech G400. They are both perform pretty well. 
   
  Razer has some quality issues though, both me and my brother's started to double-click on a single left click after a while, and they will only give refurbished replacements if they do. My brother had to go through their RMA process a few times before he got one without that issue... needless to say, I will probably avoid their products from now on.
   
  The Logitech G400 I haven't had for too long yet, so I can't comment on its durability. It tracks very well though, as well as any other mouse that I've had. And it is fairly lightweight, which I value very highly. The middle mouse click on mine is quite deep though, which can be annoying if you need to use it often.
   
  I also have a Logitech G700 that I haven't really used. When I tried it though, it was very heavy compared to the ones I've used in the past, and I wasn't too accustomed to it.
   
  My List:

 Logitech G400
 Razer Deathadder
 Razer Diamondback
 Logitech G700


----------



## Yeti tunes

Not too many choices for us lefties, so I used to use ambidextrous mice. Then Razer came out with the left handed Mamba - been my gaming mouse ever since then.


----------



## Aerial Wave

Only the TT sports black on my list. It does the job.


----------



## tmugt

Steel Series Sensei MLG edition


----------



## dasroot

Rat 9 is my vote. By far the most comfortable for the big handed.


----------



## NokSueCow

Deathadder BE
  G500
   
  I started with the G500, but I have sweaty hands while gaming, and picked up the BE. It's texture really helps me with long sessions. I only play Borderlands 2 and TF2 on PC, so I don't need tons of buttons. I never use the thumb buttons anyway, too weird and horribly placed for my grip. The cable on the G500 is bullet proof, pretty much, which makes it hard to route, and look neat. Just a pet peeve.
   
  I'm really enjoying the Deathadder Black Edition.


----------



## fuzzyash

Quote: 





noksuecow said:


> Deathadder BE
> G500
> 
> I started with the G500, but I have sweaty hands while gaming, and picked up the BE. It's texture really helps me with long sessions. I only play Borderlands 2 and TF2 on PC, so I don't need tons of buttons. I never use the thumb buttons anyway, too weird and horribly placed for my grip. The cable on the G500 is bullet proof, pretty much, which makes it hard to route, and look neat. Just a pet peeve.
> ...


 
   
  i have the deathadder black edition and I find I sweat alot with it
  but its comfortable and the placement of the forward/back buttons are well placed for me
  after 2 years of use, still works great


----------



## jayextreme

I have owned Logitech MX-518 and I must say I love it to bits. It is definitely the one and only choice for budge gaming mouse.


----------



## Siegfried262

I use the CM Storm Xornet and for a budget mouse it really does the job. A decent selection of DPI choices, some extra buttons and it really conforms to my style of grip. You can't beat it for the price.


----------



## ninjapirate9901

Of the mice I have used:
   
  1) G9x
  2) G9
  2) G700S
  3) G500
  4) Razer Deathadder (killed two in less than 6 months)
  5) Microsoft/Razer Habu


----------



## Morpheas

One thing to keep an eye on here is what games you play.
   
  I have a massive pet peeve for devices that have a very (Large/Long/Bad) lift-off distance. When playing FPS games I constantly pick up my mouse and reset it to the middle of my pad. (I don't use a pad, but whatever). 
   
  For this reason I cannot use the Naga, and a few other models. I use a razer imperator. (Old model for now) I've tried 3-4 other "newer" more expensive models and always go back to the imperator because it favors my grip and "lifting" issues. 
   
  If anyone doesn't know, this basically means that when you pick up and put down the mouse, it moves the cursor on the screen. This can be VERY annoying for twitch gameplay. For me it makes many devices unusable.


----------



## jaydome

I'm on my third MX518. I don't think I'll ever buy anything different.


----------



## MohawkUS

My favorites so far are the Razer Abyssus and Coolermaster Storm Xornet. Not because they are lasers, but because they work well with my fingertip grip(not many high end mice do).

Out of the five mice I've owned I'd probably rank them:

1. Coolermaster Xornet
2. Razer Abyssus(Would be perfect if only it had side buttons)
3. Thermaltake Theron
4. Logitech G500
5. Cyborg R.A.T. 7(so many adjustments and all of them uncomfortable...)

Logitech are top when it comes to CS though. I traded my RAT for my G500 and it arrived pretty badly beaten up. I contacted them and they sent me a brand new one in the box despite the fact I was the second owner and it was way out of warranty.

For anyone whose interested the G500 and Theron are for sale. I'll probably put them up on OCN or Techpowerup this week but if anyone here is interested shoot me a PM. And if anyone knows of a good high-end fingertip grip mouse please let me know.


----------



## threedeenut

I have gone through so many mice i feel i have no option but to reply....
  
  In order these are my favorite mice......
  1. Original 1990's 1 button apple mouse.
  Not a whole lot of features, but nothing was quite the extension of your hand as it.  Weight, balance feel and accuracy were all there.  No need to adjust a thing....  unfortunately for apple they moved to the hockey puck style mouse and its been a race downhill since.
   
  2. Rat 7
  Awesome, fantastic, accurate, adjustable and all.  My only gripe is the lack of sidewall towards the rear area where my pinky normally wrests, no problem if you dont "claw" your mouse as I do.  Build quality is top notch, comfort is top notch.  Even the programming features are great.  Loved the mouse so much I ended up buying the keyboard (strike 7) and think it is the cats meowwww.  THis is my current home setup...  strike 7 kb and rat 9 mouse (i dont like wireless or id have the rat 7).
   
  3. Logitec GSeries (430 i think it was) mouse
  I love this mouse.  Id probably still be using it with my laptop had I not accidentally dragged the cable out the car door for about 10 miles....   usb cables and 60mph pavement dragging dont go well together....
   
  4. Razer Death Addler
  Great.  Took my hands forever to get used to it, but once the cramps dissapated this was my goto mouse till the gSeries mouse.
   
  5. Thermaltake TT
  I havent had much time with this mouse, but i got one for my buddy to use on his rig i built for him.  I really like it.  I bought it because he really wanted my mouse, but microcenter didnt carry, it looked similar (which is all he cared about) and I got it.  I was surprised how nice it was.  I didnt expect it.  After working on his computer for the setup i really didnt want to let it go.  Given time I think it would climb higher on this list, but i didnt give it enough time to be critical so here it stands in last place but maybe undeservingly.
   
  Other Razer Products.....
  I really didnt even want to acknowledge the razer line in this but the death addler really is a nice mouse.  As for the rest of the razer line, they suck.  Ive got 4 or 5 in my closet and i hate them all.  Buttons are just miserably located, weights are all wrong and i swear their mantra is simple "make it look cool".  It works because I have 4-5 of them in my closet and only one ever saw real use, but as for comfort, cool makes absolutely no difference.   have sworn myself off the razer product line.  It is like getting used to a new torture device.  Some hurt me so bad after a few hours of work, I could not go on. 
   
  Other quick notes....
  To be fair I am a big handed... well actually a huge handed individual (easily palm a basketball) and work in 3D computer animation AND a heavy gamer as well so I put a lot of critical movement into a mouse.  From precise slow accurate clicking to wc3 strategy clickfest gaming to fps games, i put my mice through hell and back. As for how you use your mouse, well, YMMV as always.


----------



## cixmania

I was in search of the "best gaming mouse" but it's all really subjective.  It really all depends on games you play and what you want the mouse to do for you.
   
  Logitech G518
  I enjoyed the use of this mouse but I felt the need to get another mouse for my MMO multibutton use.
   
  Logitech G9x
  Very good mouse however wasn't good for me,  I like to palm my mice so this felt a little too small for me.
   
  Logitech G700
  Great mouse, this is my travel mouse.
   
  Razer Deathadder Black Edition
  I love this mouse for the shape.  I found it great for FPS's.  If I were to recommend any Razer mouse, this would be it but the 2013 version.
   
  Razer Naga Epic
  Has a lot of buttons but I hate the Razer Synapse software and drivers.  For some reason it didn't work for me.  Mouse is a little small for my hands and my thumb struggled to even reach 3 of the 9 buttons on the side.
   
  Corsair M95
  Current mouse I use and so far I'm liking it.  I hated having different mice for different genre's of games.  I'm anal like that.  I play a mixture of FPS and MMORPG's so the extra buttons placed on the side help.  It's not as small as the Naga but not as large as the Deathadder.  A happy-medium, I tend to like larger mouses but I'm adjusting to it.  The programming of buttons is not as intuitive as other software but once you get the hang of it, not too bad.  I have yet to experience the bad issues people are saying of this mouse.


----------



## switchbeat

I started with a RAT 7 but just couldn't get used to the design.
   
  Moved to the SWTOR Razer Mouse. Wasn't bad, but not great.
   
  Ended up with a Logitech M570 Trackball. Though not technically a gaming mouse I love this thing. I find that being able to flick the trackball left or right instead of having to move your hand or arm is just more efficient in FPS games. And additionally since switching I've noticed alot less wrist strain. Only problem is if you don't move the mouse for a few minutes it seems to go dormant and lags for a split second after moving it. For most people this isn't a problem, but for anyone that snipes that split second is difference between pink mist and having to respawn.


----------



## Cla55clown

Do they make a good mouse that is both wireless for general duties and wired for gaming accuracy? I realize you need wired for the best performance but I hate wires in 2013!


----------



## switchbeat

The wireless mice from Razer that have been mentioned here are very good, and the plethora of extra buttons is useful for things like photoshop once mapped. Im more of a fan of the above mentioned Logitech.


----------



## seorang

I have used Razer mices; Diamondback, Lanchesis, and Mamba. Mamba done the work best for me, it's design is just perfect for my hands and it's not too light as the other two.


----------



## AxelCloris

Quote: 





cla55clown said:


> Do they make a good mouse that is both wireless for general duties and wired for gaming accuracy? I realize you need wired for the best performance but I hate wires in 2013!


 
   
  I use the Logitech G700 for this. It can be hard wired but the wireless is great when traveling. That said, I personally hate "laptop" mice because they're just too small and uncomfortable after any short amount of time. So with the G700 being large, quite so actually, it feels much better in my hand. Logitech has since come out with the G700S, which has some minor upgrades and cosmetic tweaks. If you don't like big mice, then these probably aren't for you.
   
  The Razer Mamba is also dual wireless/wired, but I was less impressed with the overall contour of the mouse.


----------



## HalidePisces

cla55clown said:


> Do they make a good mouse that is both wireless for general duties and wired for gaming accuracy? I realize you need wired for the best performance but I hate wires in 2013!



As mentioned before, there's the Naga Epic from Razer. It's got dual wired/wireless mode. It has a lot of buttons (it's like a numpad on the side of your mouse) for you to customise for gaming and non-gaming purposes. Whether the buttons can be comfortably and reliably reached may be an issue; it's one of the biggest complaints about the mouse, other than the software. I think the Logitech G600 does a better job of that, but it's wired only.


----------



## jonyoo

I've used many different mouses of various brands as a avid gamer (fps and moba/aos mostly) ranging from $15 moueses to $100 mouses and I always find myself coming back to Logitech's G1. Don't know if they make it in the US anymore. I think it was remodeled and sold with a keyboard combo as G100. I like the mouse because it's exactly the same as the G1 except for a difference in a higher dpi and a button above the wheel that allows you to change dpi setting right away.
   
  Compared to other mouses I've had, I would say this is the most durable, reliable, and most reasonable price/value mouse I have used.


----------



## DefQon

G9, MX518 and the original Microsoft Intellimouse (or MS Habu) are the only well regarded fps gaming mouse around. Have used DA mouses and not fond of them due to the rubbish software used and the typical early mouse break-down's you see plagued all over other forums.


----------



## duncan1

I agree with Defqon- I use a MX518-- Its nice to hold has a solid click extra buttons and hasnt let me down yet.


----------



## ethan7000

Roccat Kone XTD


----------



## phillyd

Here's my favorites:
 Mionix Naos 3200/5000/8200
  Razer Deathadder 2013
  Razer Mamba 2013
  Razer Naga 2013/Naga Epic/Naga Hex
  Steelseries Sensei
   
   
  Accidentally made the list in perfect alphabetical order XD


----------



## 3ntropy

I use the G9X with no grip, prefer to have the mouse in the fingers, not using the palm, and it was about the only current one small enough to do that. Loved the old Razer Copperhead, but I have had durability issues with most Razer products I have tried since.


----------



## ethan7000

Agreed on Razer durability issues. Enjoyed two Copperheads, but both died. Had the Deathadder for a while but saw no significant improvement over the Copperhead, which led me to look to other companies (and I'm glad I did).


----------



## AuPhoenix

The only gaming mouse that I've ever owned is the Razer deathadder. It works well, but the fabric that surrounds the wires have come off.


----------



## Kromatic

Logitech G400
Razer Deathadder 

I used the Deathadder for over a year. Very good mouse but I found it a little too wide for my tastes. Right button started to feel loose after a while. 

Recently switched to the G400. Loving it. So light and very precise. It's true that the mouse wheel feels a bit cheap but it's a minor issue.


----------



## fenrir35

I have ss sensei but i want to switch to logitech g500s.Some big web sites are highly recommend g500s.


----------



## Accoun

Actually, I've been hearing the g400 is actually better than g500. Probably will get it in some time. Somehow I feel like my WMO is nearing its end...


----------



## fenrir35

Quote: 





accoun said:


> Actually, I've been hearing the g400 is actually better than g500. Probably will get it in some time. Somehow I feel like my WMO is nearing its end...


 
  yes normal g400 better than g500 but its new version.g500s its the newer model of g500.and company says they fix the problems


----------



## Accoun

Actually, g400 got an "s" version as well. Dunno what the differences are, though. Maybe except a bit of reinforced cable on mouse's end.


----------



## Tardema

I used a Razer Deathadder, but it only worked for about one year before it died. Though it is a good gaming mouse I was very disappointed about its durability, like others said before. Now I'm using a Logitech G400. Works perfectly for me. Nice looking mouse for about half the money of a Razer.


----------



## pervysage

If you want to get the best tracking and accuracy for gaming purposes, you should get a mouse with an optical sensor. All these mice with "gaming lasers" aren't as good as a nice optical mouse.

I was using the Logitech G9X for a while and then tried the G400 which has a optical sensor but I didn't quite like the shape.

Just the other day I got a Zowie FK optical mouse and it is amazing. Great tracking and accuracy with a great shape that suits my hand nicely.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ethan7000

That's only true if you don't have a proper mouse pad. If you like gaming just on the surface of your desk, then yes get optical.


----------



## bombadilio

I am breaking it down to the Razer Deathadder and TAipan. I like the Taipan due to the 2 top buttons. Any ideas?


----------



## reddyxm

I don't use a mouse marketed towards gaming. I use a Microsoft Intellimouse Optical 1.1 Mouse. It's really lightweight. The formfactor fits my hand nicely. I don't use a mousepad. I play directly on my desk. I find it precise and accurate. I used to have a G500 but it was heavy in my hands even without all the weights and the shape is awkward to me giving my hand cramps.


----------



## bombadilio

I went and got the deathadder 2013, I am thinking I may have preferred the copperhead over it. This is much larger and I feel like it moves with hardly any movement.


----------



## ethan7000

bombadilio said:


> I went and got the deathadder 2013, I am thinking I may have preferred the copperhead over it. This is much larger and I feel like it moves with hardly any movement.



Reduce the sensitivity. I preferred the copperhead FWIW


----------



## oqvist

Microsoft sidewinder x5. Superb quality feel no sweaty grip and just feels nice. I have a bunch of mices and only logistics can compete quality wise. G730 is not bad either.


----------



## KopiISme

I have a Razr Naga Molten (12 keys on the side) Its a great mouse... but within 2  months the weight inside broke... so i hade to take it apart and get it out, now the mouse is lighter and still working great after 13 months


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I don't know for how many years I've used MX518, probably for like 7 years (the older one with smaller mice feet as it glides better for me on my cloth pads "Razer Mantis Speed" or "Everglide Titan Monstermat"). I've been on the constant lookout for replacements and tried a few but can't seem to find a good replacement even if the dimensions on the MX518 isn't my ideal, it's just so damn comfy for me though.

 It's difficult to find a replacement because I have this ideal glide I want, not too slippery but not too rough, MX518 with small feet on these pads is just right for me. I'd ideally want a bit smaller and lighter mouse, I really enjoy the feeling of a small and lightweight one but it's the shape that has let me down on the ones I tried. I'm something in-between of a palmer and claw gripper, grabbing mostly my mouse with my thumb and my pinky and ring finger on the other side and lightly resting the two other fingers on top while grabbing it also down at the sides but leaving a bit of a gap between the mouse at the palm. 

 I've discovered I need a pretty round backside and the top of the mouse, where it has the peak in height should be pretty centered, maybe ever so tiny bit towards the back works okay but only a very tiny bit.


----------



## duncan1

Yes I too have been using a MX518 for years .It refuses to become faulty on a illuminated edgewise-seretide mat. And I too like the way its "just right" in its movements.


----------



## ChristianT

I have had a couple of Logitechs, Razers and a CoolerMaster. But I keep going back to Microsoft 1.1. Seems to be the perfect "gaming" mouse for me 

  
 So I ordered a 10-pack of them, should last me some years at least.


----------



## Accoun

Jelly. I could use one - my WMO looks like it's gonna die soon after a good few years of use...


----------



## ethan7000

christiant said:


> I have had a couple of Logitechs, Razers and a CoolerMaster. But I keep going back to Microsoft 1.1. Seems to be the perfect "gaming" mouse for me
> 
> 
> 
> So I ordered a 10-pack of them, should last me a some years at least.



LOL


----------



## pervysage

Zowie FK for ambidextrous mouse.
 Zowie EC2 EVO for right handed mouse.
  
 Both feature optical sensors so they are just as good as the G400 when it comes to tracking.


----------



## Thompson800

It's been a week since I bought a new mouse.
 I made some quick research on the Internet, found a website http://bestgamingmouseguide.org/
 So, I sorted the mouse comparison table by price and chose the one that fits my needs best.
 As a result I bought the G400s for around $45 and I really like it.
 I would definitely recommend this mouse to anyone.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

christiant said:


> I have had a couple of Logitechs, Razers and a CoolerMaster. But I keep going back to Microsoft 1.1. Seems to be the perfect "gaming" mouse for me
> 
> 
> So I ordered a 10-pack of them, should last me some years at least.


 

 I see you're from Finland, same as me, mind selling one of yours? ^^ I always wanted to give one of these a try.


----------



## d1ce

I'll expand on my post but a good gaming mouse is made primarily of two important factors: shape and performance. Shape is a subjective matter and will be something you have to decide for yourself. Performance on the other hand can be pinpointed to several factors the most important of which are the following:
  
 - No negative/positive acceleration
 - No jitter.
 - No prediction.
 - High tracking speed.
  
 Very few mice meet all of the previous criteria. A good resource for REAL gaming mouse reviews is the overclock forums (http://www.overclock.net/f/375/mice). The community they have over there are very dedicated and knowledgeable when it comes to mice. Lots of very thorough scientific testing. Off the top of my head here are the ones I can remember meeting my recommendations (there are more that I will add):
  
 - Zowie AM/FK
 - Razer Deathadder
 - Logitech G400


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I completely agree with previous regarding shape & performance. It's difficult to find one that does everything, I'd further also add "glide" as an important subjective factor next to shape, we all have our own taste when it comes to mousepads and how fast the glide should be too, for me that's a very important factor. I can't play with a mouse that slides on the surface with no friction at all, then my aim is all over the place. I'm a fairly low sens player but far from extreme. I prefer cloth pads too as my wrist gets tired fast with a hard surface and well I don't like the fast glide aluminium etc has to offer. I also dislike the feeling of mouse being "stickied" to the clothpad which happens with some mice and it sucks (cough IE 3.0 cough, like I'd move it on top of sandpaper). Seems generally smaller mice feet works better with smooth cloth pads to minimize the contact area, my Razer Mantis Speed and Everglide Titan Monstermat (which are both extremely robust and I've used them for probably a combined 6-7 years now and looks like new if you put it into the washing machine every now and then xD) works superb with my MX518 with the smaller plastic mouse feet, the glide is just perfect for my taste why I've sticked to this combo for so long because it's hard to find a new mouse or mouse+pad with similar amount glide, barely any friction and moves very smoothly with little effort but if you flick it over the pad it still stops quite fast.


----------



## n0str3ss

d1ce said:


> I'll expand on my post but a good gaming mouse is made primarily of two important factors: shape and performance. Shape is a subjective matter and will be something you have to decide for yourself. Performance on the other hand can be pinpointed to several factors the most important of which are the following:
> 
> - No negative/positive acceleration
> - No jitter.
> ...


 
 I was about to post something like you posted and I must say you covered almost all important aspects in such a small amount of text.
  
 I cried when I knew the price mark from the G400 jumped from 30€ to 50€ in the upcoming G400v2. Very bad for the consumers but an awesome market strategy from Logitech right when G400's popularity was exponnetialy growing.
  
 I wouldn't recommend the Deathadder because of the shape being very love or hate and because it can be hit or miss in terms of build quality, like very other razer mouse and ofc they can be a bit overpriced.


----------



## n0str3ss

oqvist said:


> Microsoft sidewinder x5. Superb quality feel no sweaty grip and just feels nice. I have a bunch of mices and only logistics can compete quality wise. G730 is not bad either.


 
 If you enjoy the sidewinder x5, I cannot image how you would feel when using a Zowie or the upcoming BST.


----------



## audionut117

I am currently using the corsair vengeance m60
  
 Comfort wise, I've had better but I don't think anything matches the build quality since its pretty much a block of solid metal with plastic glued on top.


----------



## n0str3ss

Heavy mice are not for me, I like to use claw grip so lighter ones usually suit better for that, but ofc is a question of personal preference.


----------



## didactandnarpet

I have a G700 and I love it.  All those buttons are so useful, and it very easy to tell them apart.  Honestly I'm not sure I could ever go back to a "standard" mouse.  There are just so many useful features that you can map to this thing.


----------



## DudeTheTree

I've been using the steelseries Ikari Optical for the passed couple years now and it's been working great, I've also tried the steelseries d3 mouse which wasn't bad, the Razer deathadder, which again wasn't bad. The only _really _bad mice I've tried were both Corsair mice (the 2 original ones in their gaming line), and both were pretty terrible. Now that I think of it, pretty much all the Corsair gear I've tried (Headsets, mice, keyboards) have been pretty terrible.


----------



## mcandmar

nickole said:


> [size=inherit] 4. Logitech MX-518
> 
> 
> [/size]


 
  
 Been using one of those since forever, i've even had to replace the right click micro switch as i wore it out with too much Battlefield.


----------



## n0str3ss

Yeah it seems about right. Logitech mouses take so much beating and they only stop working from wearing out the mechanical components.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

n0str3ss said:


> Yeah it seems about right. Logitech mouses take so much beating and they only stop working from wearing out the mechanical components.


 
  
 Yea, that's also my experience with the MX-series. Well they do have the rather easily developing "loose cable connection"-problem but that is easily fixable by rerouting the cable inside the shell in order to avoid letting the solder points become the stressing point when doing quick movements. (unfortunately with the bigger mouse feet version the screws are hidden underneath the mouse feet though so that also means a skate-replacement)


----------



## n0str3ss

rpgwizard said:


> Yea, that's also my experience with the MX-series. Well they do have the rather easily developing "loose cable connection"-problem but that is easily fixable by rerouting the cable inside the shell in order to avoid letting the solder points become the stressing point when doing quick movements. (unfortunately with the bigger mouse feet version the screws are hidden underneath the mouse feet though so that also means a skate-replacement)


 
  
 Fortunatly my g400 doesn't share the same problem, bought it 2 almost 3 years ago and is fine to 7 more years


----------



## TwoPointNine

didactandnarpet said:


> I have a G700 and I love it.  All those buttons are so useful, and it very easy to tell them apart.  Honestly I'm not sure I could ever go back to a "standard" mouse.  There are just so many useful features that you can map to this thing.


 
  
 Bought a G700 after my Razer Deathadder broke, can't remember a life without all the programmable keys. Only issue is that I feel like the mouse is too small for me - I can't really rest my thumb properly.


----------



## didactandnarpet

twopointnine said:


> Bought a G700 after my Razer Deathadder broke, can't remember a life without all the programmable keys. Only issue is that I feel like the mouse is too small for me - I can't really rest my thumb properly.


 
  
 Even just having a profile for desktop is so useful.  I have program shortcuts and hotkeys mapped to the buttons.  I have pretty small hands for a guy and I feel the g700 is perfect for my hands.  Can't imagine what someone with medium or large hands would think.  Does your thumb overhang too much?


----------



## m1ku

I'm gaming with my Logitech MX performance  Best mouse I ever got. Planning to get the G602 mouse...
  
 The MX mouse's size is big enough to have my whole hand on it. The other mouse I used are featureless.


----------



## DefQon

d1ce said:


> I'll expand on my post but a good gaming mouse is made primarily of two important factors: shape and performance. Shape is a subjective matter and will be something you have to decide for yourself. Performance on the other hand can be pinpointed to several factors the most important of which are the following:
> 
> - No negative/positive acceleration
> - No jitter.
> ...


 
  
 You're forgetting something that is just as important and that is the drivers and software GUI.


----------



## sa_ill

The Thermaltake Tt eSports Theron is a pretty sweet mouse. I just got it, it blows off any Razer, Steelseries etc.
  
 http://www.illgaming.in/2013/10/thermaltake-tt-esports-theron-gaming-mouse-review/


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

sa_ill said:


> The Thermaltake Tt eSports Theron is a pretty sweet mouse. I just got it, it blows off any Razer, Steelseries etc.
> 
> http://www.illgaming.in/2013/10/thermaltake-tt-esports-theron-gaming-mouse-review/


 
  
 This wouldn't work for my grip though, I need a round backside, this is way too rectangular shaped.


----------



## m1ku

rpgwizard said:


> This wouldn't work for my grip though, I need a round backside, this is way too rectangular shaped.


 
  
 How about Logitech G602?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

m1ku said:


> How about Logitech G602?


 
  
 Wireless? :s and that large? No thank you ^^


----------



## 62ohm

Best gaming mice in my opinion I personally lived with:
  
 1. Cyborg R.A.T 9
 2. Razer Mamba
 3. Roccat Kone (currently using it)
 4. Razer Lachesis
 5. ...MX518 maybe?


----------



## n0str3ss

rpgwizard said:


> Wireless? :s and that large? No thank you ^^


 
 +1


----------



## m1ku

n0str3ss said:


> +1


 
  
 I thought it has a wire charger like the MX performance. From what I heard, it can run on one battery (it requires two)...


----------



## shrimants

i have a G700. its nice but the software is iffy. It doesnt like to play nice with firefox. I have this issue where the mouse "forgets" that firefox is the active window and even while im interacting with the firefox window, it doesnt have my firefox profile selected. This doesnt happen during gaming or pretty much any other program, so its def. a firefox issue. their support has been horrendous, though. I told them to simply write me a lua script for the mouse that would output what the currently active window is. That way i could see what program was stealing focus. So far their suggestions have been:

1) downgrade firefox to an old version
2) use chrome instead
3) Reinstall windows
4) use setpoint instead of LGS.

clearly the only logical solution out of all of these is to use setpoint. Well too bad, because i tried that and setpoint no longer recognizes my mouse, nor can I get unifying utility to recognize the mouse. So they completely and utterly gave up on that idea and went back to step 1: downgrade firefox.

And for the record, i've tried disabling all extensions, using old LGS, etc. They even went so far as to tell me that my razer keyboard (which uses standard microsoft HID keyboard driver) is the problem, and theres nothing they can do.

TL;DR: dont get a G700 because logitech has terrible support unless it involves replacing a product.


----------



## n0str3ss

I have never had problems with Logitech support...


----------



## shrimants

Their CUSTOMER support is phenomenal. Their TECHNICAL support......needs work. Even the tier 2. Its as if they need a small and selective tier 3.

I dont really blame them for telling me "its a firefox issue" because it is, but they should be able to do some sort of lua scripting and say Here, run these small crappy scripts for EACH of your profilies, and it will tell us what is happening with LGS. Or maybe google up a program that lets you see what the currently active window is. And you cant tell me that LGS devs dont have any .NET coding experience and dont know how to create a program that will tell me what the active window is anyways.

EDIT: for the record, the only reason i havent switched to chrome (considering adblock is much better than it used to be and can block youtube ads and stuff now) is that theres no speed dial extension i could find that would let me use ctrl+number key shortcuts. And im about to just say screw it and use chrome anyways.


----------



## n0str3ss

You have to think the majority of the customers would not understand that.


----------



## oqvist

n0str3ss said:


> If you enjoy the sidewinder x5, I cannot image how you would feel when using a Zowie or the upcoming BST.


 

 I have a zowie EC1??? must check but I get sweaty using it so it´s not that comfortable. For a change I am now using the Ikari laser it´s quite nice actually too


----------



## shrimants

n0str3ss said:


> You have to think the majority of the customers would not understand that.




Right, but when I'm the one who suggests whats wrong, they entirely ignore my suggestion, dont even acknowledge it, and tell me to do some ****ty catch-all fix. Roll back firefox, roll back logitech gaming software, use setpoint instead, do a system restore, turn it off and back on again, etc.

Tell me in what way they can be considered good when i say "The problem is that my firefox profile gets deactivated. I'm using the scripting functionality of your software to figure out when the profile is deactivated. What other scripting commands can I type in that would let me know which program is the active window, and which program 'stole focus' from firefox?" and their answer is "roll back setpoint to an old version".


----------



## shrimants

Hey guys, just a heads up: The issues i was having with my G700 were fixed by uninstalling LGS and installing Setpoint 6.32. DO NOT install the latest version of setpoint. 6.32 seems to be the last working revision that will recognize a G700. My mouse profile switching seems to be working without a hitch now. I think it even continues to work after flashplayer steals keyboard focus (IE keyboard shortcuts dont work but pressing the mouse button still does)


----------



## lodmaster

I had the G500 for a long time and eventually got a G9x. I was weary about it because it feels much more bulky, but with time I've come to love it, especially for my big-ass hands.


----------



## hendra009

I use Roccat Pyra Wireless as my daily work mouse (coding), have Razer Spectre but rarely used, occasionally use Zalman FPSGUN just for fun.


----------



## aristo

Tried and almost owned everything under the sun. Literally.
  
 My tier list for computer mice:
  
 1. Deathadder
 2. Deathadder
 3. Deathadder


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

aristo said:


> Tried and almost owned everything under the sun. Literally.
> 
> My tier list for computer mice:
> 
> ...


 

 Like headphones hobby, computer mice seems to be no different, I used (the original) Deathadder for 1 day only and never anymore. xD So totally wrong shape, design etc for me.


----------



## TwelveTrains

1. Razer DeathAdder 2013
 2. Razer DeathAdder


----------



## muksuluuri

The original Deathadder 3G revision 2 A.K.A. the first version to actually hit the shops.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

1. Logitech g9x
2. Razer naga hex
3. RAT 7
4. Corsair m65

The corsair and rat7 are too slow (polling wise) for me and results in delays for mouse movements which is really bad for the games I play
The naga hex and g9x are both fine. Both are comfortable for me but the naga hex is built to break which is obviously undesirable
Anyone have suggestions for a mouse with 1MHz polling rate? I generally dislike razer products for their quality


----------



## PraetorXyn

First of all, if you care about sensor accuracy, AVOID ALL LASER MICE.
  
 Laser sensors have built-in +/- acceleration that CANNOT be removed. Most of them have prediction as well.
  
 The advantages that laser mice bring to the table are:
 1. Insanely high DPI (> 4000)
 2. Less fussy about multi-colored surfaces
 3. All the mice with 15 side buttons are laser mice.
  
 Among optical mice, there are some that are called "flawless" sensors, because they have:
 1. Zero +/- acceleration
 2. Zero angle-snapping/prediction (it has many other names)
 3. High perfect control speeds (i.e. it's almost impossible to move the mouse faster than its sensor can track)
 4. Low LOD (lift off distance). Basically a measure of how high you have to lift the mouse before you can move it without it tracking)
  
 The following mice are the best (in no particular order):
 Ergonomic (right-handed):
 1. Logitech G400
 2. Logitech G400S (G400 with reinforced cord, I don't know why Logitech has to use cheap cords). This is the mouse I use.
 3. Razer DeathAdder (all of them, though the 2013 one is the best). Flawless sensor, but the build quality is abysmal.
 4. Roccat Savu (Flawless sensor. Only 4 DPI choices: 400, 800, 1600, 4000)
 5. Zowie EC1 eVo - Slightly low perfect control speed.
 6. Zowie EC2 eVo - Slightly low perfect control speed.
 7. CoolerMaster Storm Spawn (I forget which firmware version makes it perfect. Most of the other firmwares have one problem or another).
  
 Ambidextrous ("Quake Shape")
 1. Zowie FK
 2. Zowie AM


----------



## shrimants

I like my application based profile switching. if you can manage to get setpoint 6.32 (for me, it might be a diff. version for you) to play nice, you can get each app to work with its own key bindings automatically. I dont move my mouse around between computers, mind you. I have a G700. I'm not TERRIBLY fond of it, and I'd honestly prefer a mouse with just 3-4 extra buttons rather than the ludicrous overkill of the G700. Also I think next time I wont bother with ergonomics because I end up using the G700 as claw grip all the time, the same hand position as i'd have on the keyboard.


----------



## muksuluuri

praetorxyn said:


> 3. Razer DeathAdder (all of them, though the 2013 one is the best). Flawless sensor, but the build quality is abysmal.


 
  
 Have been using a Deathadder 3G since 2006 with no build-quality issues at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Have further 2 new ones on standby in case this one eventually needs to be replaced, since the original one is far superior to the more recent incarnations (the combination of S3688 + the V2 PCB give the lowest LOD and the fastest tracking at low DPI). All Deathadders perform optimally at 1800 DPI so anything above that is superfluous.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Using a steelseries sensei raw because I don't need all the bells and whistles of the sensei. Very good mouse, excellent build quality and nice aesthetics.


----------



## Armin2603

bucketinabucket said:


> Using a steelseries sensei raw because I don't need all the bells and whistles of the sensei. Very good mouse, excellent build quality and nice aesthetics.


 
 I can't agree more with you.


----------



## PraetorXyn

muksuluuri said:


> Have been using a Deathadder 3G since 2006 with no build-quality issues at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The place that normally breaks is the scroll wheel. The side buttons also feel very cheap. Mine went bad on me in a few months, and plenty of people I know had a similar experience.
  
 Then there are people like you who don't have such problems. Really seems to be about a 50/50 split.


----------



## BucketInABucket

armin2603 said:


> I can't agree more with you.


----------



## PraetorXyn

bucketinabucket said:


>


 
 Best. Emoticon. Ever.


----------



## fuzzyash

praetorxyn said:


> The place that normally breaks is the scroll wheel. The side buttons also feel very cheap. Mine went bad on me in a few months, and plenty of people I know had a similar experience.
> 
> Then there are people like you who don't have such problems. Really seems to be about a 50/50 split.


 
  
 have been using mine for just over 2 years
 scroll wheel works still, i personally like the big side buttons- easy to press
 sensor works great too
  
 but material is shoddy- the bottom of the sides have the rubber paint rubbing off and showing the plastic underneath


----------



## GL1TCH3D

I can't seem to find a mouse that would fit my hand well =/
How's the performance of the mionix naos 3200?


----------



## PraetorXyn

gl1tch3d said:


> I can't seem to find a mouse that would fit my hand well =/
> How's the performance of the mionix naos 3200?


 
 It's a laser mouse, so there would be mouse acceleration that you can't remove.
  
 Can you list some mice that you have tried, and brief impressions of how they felt wrong in your hand?
 I can probably recommend you some good things to try then


----------



## GL1TCH3D

praetorxyn said:


> gl1tch3d said:
> 
> 
> > I can't seem to find a mouse that would fit my hand well =/
> ...




The naos 3200 is optical unlike the 5200 and 8200 which were like you said laser mice
Also I'm wondering if the glass coating of the artizan shidenkai would affect optical mice

I have the g9x which has been my go to mouse
The rat7 was ergonomically my favorite but far too slow response time


----------



## PraetorXyn

gl1tch3d said:


> The naos 3200 is optical unlike the 5200 and 8200 which were like you said laser mice
> Also I'm wondering if the glass coating of the artizan shidenkai would affect optical mice
> 
> I have the g9x which has been my go to mouse
> The rat7 was ergonomically my favorite but far too slow response time


 
 I don't know if the naos 3200 is flawless or not sensor wise, few optical mice are.
 If you like the G9X shape, but want a flawless sensor I have three recommendations:
 1. Genius Maurus (Avago A3090, which the Logitech G400/G400s uses a modified version of, the Avago S3095))
 2. Roccat Savu (Avago A3090) [Limitation: No DPI slider. You can only choose between 400, 800, 1600, and 4000). Very comfortable mouse with sandpaper-like thumb grip so it won't slip. One of the left thumb buttons is mapped to Shift+, and when you hold that button it makes all the other buttons on the mouse do something different. You can set all that up in the driver software, which is probably the best I've used.
 3. Cooler Master Storm Spawn (Avago A3090) (Make sure to get the most recent firmware update, which fixes problems caused by earlier firmware updates)
  
 There are other mice with the A3090 sensor, and that's not the only perfect sensor.
 Some mice that have that sensor still won't be perfect though, it depends on if they have prediction enabled.
  
 Here is a basic list of mice and their sensors, and whether they have prediction or not.
 It's by no means complete, but should give you something to go on.
http://www.overclock.net/t/854100/gaming-mouse-sensor-list


----------



## GL1TCH3D

praetorxyn said:


> gl1tch3d said:
> 
> 
> > The naos 3200 is optical unlike the 5200 and 8200 which were like you said laser mice
> ...




I saw the savu but I usually play at about 2200 dpi +/- 200 depending on the game etc.
The spawn is my top choice at the moment.
Was hoping you'd be able to help me find out of the naos 3200 is flawless or not xD
Is the maurus limited to the 5 preset dpi settings?


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I disagree with Savu being comfortable but that's for me, I used it only a day or two but that was enough to start feeling a tired wrist after a bit of use. I'm a fingertip user and the backside was too rectangular shaped I felt so the fingers couldn't rest comfortable at the backside of it (I grab the mouse at the back with the outer palm/fingers only). MX518 I could game with for say 5 hrs straight without any issues, the Savu I start feeling excessive stress at my wrist after an hour or so.


----------



## PraetorXyn

gl1tch3d said:


> I saw the savu but I usually play at about 2200 dpi +/- 200 depending on the game etc.
> The spawn is my top choice at the moment.
> Was hoping you'd be able to help me find out of the naos 3200 is flawless or not xD
> Is the maurus limited to the 5 preset dpi settings?


 
 The Naos 3200 has the Avago A3060 sensor which the Logitech MX518 had. The sensor doesn't have any acceleration, but it does have prediction, which means that it will try to interpolate your movements into the way the manufacturer thought it should be moved, typically in straight lines.
  
 When you move a mouse without prediction from left to right, it will look something like this, assuming it was drawing a line with the cursor:
 -_-_-_-_-_ except all the lines are connected by vertical lines to make a series of 'u' looking dips. Prediction tries to make it a straight line. It sounds like a good thing, but it really isn't.
  
 I haven't personally used the Maurus, but I saw that it had a similar shape and had an Avago A3090 sensor so it should be flawless.
  
 The thing is that at the high DPI you play it, you might not notice flaws anyway.
 You need to have mouse acceleration turned off in Windows (it's called Enhanced Pointer Precision, ironically) and this can be done either in Control Panel or more simply in the driver programs for most mice. As long as your mouse doesn't have any built-in +/- acceleration, which all laser mice do but the ones I've mentioned and the Naos 3200 don't, you'll have a perfect 1:1 correspondance between the movement of the mouse and the movement of the cursor.
  
 After that, the times when you'll really notice sensor flaws are generally at low to medium sensitivity (200-800 or so). The reason for that is that with 1600 DPI (the highest I've ever used), you can only barely move the mouse or the cursor will absolutely fly, so you're not moving it far enough for acceleration or prediction to really happen most of the time. You'd have to be hyper sensitive to notice unless you were getting mouse lag.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

praetorxyn said:


> gl1tch3d said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the savu but I usually play at about 2200 dpi +/- 200 depending on the game etc.
> ...



First thing I did was turn off the enhanced pointer when I reinstalled xD
I don't thing I'm sensitive enough to notice prediction
Thanks for the info


----------



## zaphod-159

had the savu, bought the kone pure optical recently and i must say, its superb. build quality wise its probably one of the best I have seen or used.


----------



## sobe

Have had amazing luck with the Logi G400 and SS Sensei Raw, although the Sensei gets shelf-space since it doesn't play well with cloth pads which I prefer.


----------



## shrimants

whats a good wireless claw-grip mouse that has at least 3 buttons and a rechargeable battery/dock thing? I liked how the old MX revolution used to have a cradle for when it wasnt in use, and even having 2 battery packs that you can keep swapping between is fine. I hate how my G700 stays wired or uses up 2 USB ports (one for transciever, one for charging chord).


----------



## bombadilio

Thought I would write in, I am still with my deathadder 2013, great improvelment over the copperhead couldn't be happier I just wish I had a better mouse mat / gel pad. I am using the razor gelbad from an old gaming mat I used and couple it with the EVGA gaming mat
 +


----------



## BucketInABucket

Looking for a new mouse because my Sensei Raw is nearing the end of its lifespan. It has to be light and suited for a claw grip as I don't like unwieldy mice. It preferably should under 100g and have a perfect a sensor as possible. Here's my considerations so far:
  

Steelseries Kana V2
Zowie FK1
CM Storm Spawn


----------



## chintimin

The 3200 is not "flawless" in the sense that it uses the same predictive stuff that lets you do flat lines that the mx518 did. In the sense that it has a very good maximum speed before malfunction, it's great, and way better than ... pretty much all laser mice. It also does not have the hardware acceleration that the adns 9800 sensors in high-DPI laser mice have, which is good, because that means laser mice, if you swipe out wide, and then inch back to your home position, you're aiming somewhere completely different. If you swipe out wide on a competent LED optical, and then inch back, you're pointed exactly where you were. So.


----------



## Torian

From the one's i own/ed i would list em as followed:
 1. Microsoft Intelli 1.1
 2. Mionix Naos 7000
 3. Roccat Savu
 4. Microsoft Intelli 3.0
 5. Deathadder 3.5G
  
 I mostly play comp. FPS. If either of my Intellis were still intact after years of usage, i would still use em.
 Honestly, from pure tracking precision i would rate the Savu the highest, none of my other mices simply tracked soo good. Unfortunately it has a malfunction when its moved too fast and thus i had to return back to the Deathadder until i replaced it with the Naos. From Build Quality the Naos is just unrivaled, nuff said.
  
 Edit: I am currently thinking of moving on to the Asus Rog Gladius which looks like a cross of Intelli 3.0 + Deathadder. Anyone have had experiences with it yet?


----------



## BucketInABucket

I've only used the Steelseries Sensei Raw soft touch edition and am using the Ninox Aurora. Both have served me very well.


----------



## phnx90

shrimants said:


> whats a good wireless claw-grip mouse that has at least 3 buttons and a rechargeable battery/dock thing? I liked how the old MX revolution used to have a cradle for when it wasnt in use, and even having 2 battery packs that you can keep swapping between is fine. I hate how my G700 stays wired or uses up 2 USB ports (one for transciever, one for charging chord).




Doesn't quite fit your needs, but I take it you've tried the Razer Orochi? BT + batteries when wireless, can be wired if you want higher dpi. Takes up only one USB port. Fairly small, so you basically only only really use it with a claw grip. Not that expensive either, and looks like it could be Darth Vader's mouse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youth

Steelseries Rival is pretty neat.


----------



## Procrastinating

I have found that the G502 is an extremely capable mouse. The sensor accuracy is phenomenal, as are the buttons. The pinky has very little to rest on, but after a week or two it becomes a non-issue.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

To me the G502 felt way too heavy. 

 Would be nice if those mice with weight customization at least started at a reasonable low like 90g or so, say 90 - 125g would be a good range. My personal preference is around 95~100g but I know some people swear with those light mice that weighs 80g or so.


----------



## pervysage

rpgwizard said:


> To me the G502 felt way too heavy.
> 
> Would be nice if those mice with weight customization at least started at a reasonable low like 90g or so, say 90 - 125g would be a good range. My personal preference is around 95~100g but I know some people swear with those light mice that weighs 80g or so.


 
  
 Check out the brand spanking new Logitech G303.
  
 Same sensor as G502... small & light form factor.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

pervysage said:


> Check out the brand spanking new Logitech G303.
> 
> Same sensor as G502... small & light form factor.


 


 The shaved off "ass" at the sides probably won't fit my needs since I like it when my MX518's butt on the right side touches the outer part of the palm and therefore makes the grip feel more stable.


----------



## abvolt

I've had the worst luck with razer mice so much I'll never buy one again and I've owned 3 of them, The best so far for me has been the corsair m65 never any issues hope it stays that way..


----------



## illitirit

abvolt said:


> I've had the worst luck with razer mice so much I'll never buy one again and I've owned 3 of them, The best so far for me has been the corsair m65 never any issues hope it stays that way..


 
 lol its actually funny, before upgrading my old mouse I read so much stuff on how razer is trash.
  
 So i wanted to stay away from regretting my purchase.  I got a corsair m65 that i used for 3 days before the middle mouse button got stuck.  Not to mention, the tracking seemed extremely inaccurate.
  
 So i returned the m65 and said what the hell, picked up a razer death adder chroma.
  
 I have been using it for 3 months now and It is the best mouse experience I have had to date.


----------



## chintimin

Three months sounds about right for Razer. That being said, I can't handle the built-in acceleration on the m65, so.


----------



## abvolt

illitirit said:


> lol its actually funny, before upgrading my old mouse I read so much stuff on how razer is trash.
> 
> So i wanted to stay away from regretting my purchase.  I got a corsair m65 that i used for 3 days before the middle mouse button got stuck.  Not to mention, the tracking seemed extremely inaccurate.
> 
> ...


 
  
 your luckier then me I guess I really like the razer look but no joke I had 3 mice and 1 keyboard die on me within about 14 months all razer. i'm not saying the m65 is the best mouse out there it has just lasted the longest for me.


----------



## ThatSlimJoeKim

I use the Steel Series Sensei.  Never had any click issues with it and it's super precise and can be customized with software.


----------



## abvolt

The steel series does look good i've never tried one, the only luck i've ever had with corsair is there mice the rest of there stuff is junk to me. i'll take a closer look at the steel..


----------



## yaymee

The only two mouses I have ever tried is the Razer Deathadder and the Logitech G502. Currently using the G502 and loving it so far!


----------



## whitedragon551

Just bought the Razer Ouroboros to go with my Blackwidow Chroma keyboard.


----------



## Heimsgard

So far out of every mouse I've tried which hasn't been alot the deathadder is my favorite. I love the way it feels in my hand. I currently own the chroma and have a black edition as back up.


----------



## nickisnoob

Just bought Deathadder Chroma... so far so good.
  
 Have heard it breaks easily though (double click)


----------



## Wubalubadubdub

Top three right now for me are ninox aurora, Logitech g303, zowie za13, in that order. I like the ninox the most because of how light and responsive it is. It is also super inexpensive.


----------



## JustinBieber

Logitech G602. A lot of people underestimate wireless mice for gaming. No input lag or anything that I can notice, and the battery lasts forever (you can also just run it off 1 AA if you're missing a pair).


----------



## MrMan

Deathadder without a doubt. I'm on my 3rd one within 8 years. I use it about 8-10 hours a day 6 days a week and I travel with it.


----------



## jmaster299

My G502 was the first mouse to make me open my wallet in nearly a decade. I had been using a Logitech Mx518 since 2005, and I still have it as a backup since it works perfectly still, but I love the G502. I make good use of every button and prefer its set up over the MMO mouses that Razer and everyone else makes since the extra buttons don't all work off of only my thumb.


----------



## oqvist

I like the quality feel of the logitech mouse but the price in weight is not worth it! It´s not easy to stop it and change direction once it´s moving.
  
 My favourite is the Microsoft Sidewinder X5. It´s mostly the shape most mouses have good enough sensors. It´s bewildering that not more adapt the up and down side buttons instead of front and back.
  
 1. Microsoft Sidewinder X5
  
 2. Zowie EC1
  
 3. Intellimouse 3
  
 4. Razer deathadder
  
 5. Razer Copperhead
  
 6. Ikari Laser
  
 7. logitech G700
  
 Listing my latest. I got new feets which made my X5 as new. The plastic creeks a bit which is a shame it´s the only con I can find and it´s minor compared to what I can find on the others.
  
 Mouse always have one flaw 
  
 I will try a Steelseries Rival 300 next just for fun. Was on sale on black friday will see if modern 6500 dpi sensors make a difference. My Ikari Laser has similar specs I believe though.


----------



## wthefourth

I've sworn by the SteelSeries Rival for a while now. I went through several different Logitech mice and a couple DeathAdders and Corsairs, but nothing feels quite as right as the Rival to me.
  
 I really, really despised Logitech Gaming Software. I had an issue with it randomly failing and disconnecting from my mouse for a split second (which can really screw you in League). I remember really enjoying the DeathAdder 3.5G back when it was the new hotness, and I went through a couple of those due to the side buttons failing. I gave the Corsair Scimitar a shot when it came out and have never hated a product more in my entire life. Good sensor on it, presumably, but I hated the shape, the software, the color, the sharp little triangle things on the right side, and so on and so forth.
  
 But the Rival, oh, the Rival. It is perfection in the truest sense of the word, and I love it very much.


----------



## oqvist

Yes its good I don´t like my X5 as much anymore. I am not sure how it will wear though the top was worn down after one day though the rubber on the sides is still intact. Maybe it could be a tad higher but it has a great balance and nothing gets in the way. I don´t understand why it has the dpi switch on top. Who on earth can get to that while gaming it should be like on the corsair M65. But then maybe you accidentally get to it I suppose. Then again I don´t know I never use it. May be good for the Hunter where there is no real time pressure but probably still better just get used to one sensitivity setting.


----------



## SmallestHorse

the G9x is pretty good, the smaller shell that comes with it is actually more comfortable for my giant hands.
  
 A thing that's slightly annoying is that the rotation of the scroll wheel seems to (I don't know if this is true but the recurring issue I'm having indicates it) be measured by a laser or something, which sometimes gets obscured. I've had it happen twice now that the scroll wheel simply no longer worked, and no amount of blowing in the space to clear what was in there helped. In both cases, the problem went away when I had given up on the thing.
  
 Every Razer product I've ever owned has developed some defect, I don't know if this has gotten any better.


----------



## plexabyte

If you're looking for something more mobile, the (2016 or whatever) Razer Orochi is great. Wired/wireless and great quality from what I've heard. The new R.A.T. 1 looks pretty interesting and has an open-source grip so you can 3D-print your own.
  
 http://store.madcatz.com/Mad-Catz-RAT1-Mouse.html


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

I'm liking my G100s. Looks and feels much like my mass produced old cheap logitech. Which was perfect.

Sensor is alright. Not the best, but at $35 it's a seriously good deal. Esspecially if compaired to the 300 or the mighty 502


Wheel, left and right click, programable button. That's it. Hydrophobic coating.


My only complaint, is the mouse clicks seem like they go through phases. New they were great, not to stiff or light. A short through with a great feel. About 6 months later, they would click, with sound and everything, but not register a click sometimes. It would take a bit more muscle to do it every time. Now a year later it seems fine. Not sure



I've heard good things about zuwie


----------



## oqvist

Zowie you mean? The EC1 Pro felt good but gloosy finish make it a bit sweaty and it broke way to early. Don´t tolerate drops. Beside logitech every mouse screams made in china to me. Microsoft have some high quality mouse too or at leasthad. The amount of abuse my X5 got is absolutely silly! 
  
 X5 with the Rival sensor would be interesting but I think the rivals balance is better.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Mionix Castor


----------



## halcyon

On my third Razer DeathAdder now (they seem to last 3 years under my use). I*m mostly a fingertrip grip user with most mice that accommodate this (Deathadder does well).

 However now I bought Logitech G502 Proteus on a sale and I have to say I like it a lot. My hand feels more relaxed after hours of use, I like the button placements and ability to change the scrolling wheel from clicking to free wheeling. Haven't tested zero acceleration / no prediction with the latest firmware on G502, as I don't game competitively any more, but for general use it's more than enough. Has tracked the surfaces I've tried (mouse mats, wooden desk surface) very well, No skipping yet. Perhaps the button click force is a bit too strong compared to a used DeathAdder, which is very sensitive/light and requires very short travel to click. With G502 I have moved a bit more towards a claw grip, but it feels good so far.


----------



## lordthienimba

Depends on the genre, for example MOBA players use Razer's Naga while FPS enthusiasts use Corsair Vengeance. For overall gaming, I'd highly recommend the Logitech G502 Proteus Core.


----------



## oqvist

502 is to big heavy and bulky but like most logitech mouses feels rock solid. My G700 is an utter disappointment though. Scrollwheel stopped working almost instantly and somehow interferrs with left click. Its probably the most expensive mouse I ever bought but I did buy it on a sale.


----------



## ajwu95

I have the Logitech G303 and I find it works pretty well with FPS games and MOBA games. It's lightweight and it's pretty comfortable imo.


----------



## lordthienimba

Well the G502 is more suitable for desktop gaming. Razer got hyped up too much while their products are just above average


----------



## Sove

Hard to go wrong with a Deathadder.  Normally not a huge fan of Razer's stuff, but it's a great mouse.  Planning on trying out a Zowie myself whenever something happens to the deathadder.  I've had terrible issues with Logitech products, including 2 G700's that died within 6 months of use.


----------



## ajwu95

lordthienimba said:


> Well the G502 is more suitable for desktop gaming. Razer got hyped up too much while their products are just above average


 

 I had a Razer mouse before, it was okay until the side grips started peeling off... But in the end I would say Razer isn't that good quality-wise or performance-wise. The mouse movement just never felt smooth. At the same price point you can find something better quality that is also less expensive.


----------



## oqvist

ajwu95 said:


> I had a Razer mouse before, it was okay until the side grips started peeling off... But in the end I would say Razer isn't that good quality-wise or performance-wise. The mouse movement just never felt smooth. At the same price point you can find something better quality that is also less expensive.


 
 Logitechs gear is usually second to none but G700 is an exception it seems.


----------



## ajwu95

oqvist said:


> Logitechs gear is usually second to none but G700 is an exception it seems.


I totally agree with you on that one. I'm on my 3rd or 4th Logitech mouse.


----------



## chintimin

I have to give a shout out to the Mionix Naos 3200 and 7000. Fantastic mice.


----------



## zentg

I swear by the logitech g600. I literally tried all the big name mice out there,  I HATE RAZER, i had a naga, naga chroma, and death adder, all 3 crapped out within 6 months to 1 year...also the synapse software is annoying as hell.
  
 g600 is the best mouse ever, my g600 is going strong for 2 years now, the button clicks still feel amazing, and it has not even once caused any hesitation or problems (unless i go over a cookie crumb or something, but thats not the mouse's fault)  - also i am not a huge logitech fan, but the g600 mouse and g105 keyboard are the bees knees (personalyl don't like mechanical keyboards but the g105 is NOT your typical membrane, and its <3 and with the logitech Gaming software the 2 work seamlessly together. Most people would consider me a "hardcore" swtor player, and i use the g600 and g105 and it just feels like silky, seamless awesomeness. 
  
 the g600 is the best mouse of all time also imo cus i like how all the buttons are right under my thumb, rather than in all kinda of crazy angles scattered all over the mouse.


----------



## lordthienimba

How long have you use it ? Cause most Logitech mouse have endurance problems including mine and I never ever rage quitting.


----------



## GreenBow

I am still using Logitech G5, (the one with two side buttons). I want another one for when this one dies, because I will be catatonic when it packs up.


----------



## whitedragon551

zentg said:


> I swear by the logitech g600. I literally tried all the big name mice out there,  I HATE RAZER, i had a naga, naga chroma, and death adder, all 3 crapped out within 6 months to 1 year...also the synapse software is annoying as hell.
> 
> g600 is the best mouse ever, my g600 is going strong for 2 years now, the button clicks still feel amazing, and it has not even once caused any hesitation or problems (unless i go over a cookie crumb or something, but thats not the mouse's fault)  - also i am not a huge logitech fan, but the g600 mouse and g105 keyboard are the bees knees (personalyl don't like mechanical keyboards but the g105 is NOT your typical membrane, and its <3 and with the logitech Gaming software the 2 work seamlessly together. Most people would consider me a "hardcore" swtor player, and i use the g600 and g105 and it just feels like silky, seamless awesomeness.
> 
> the g600 is the best mouse of all time also imo cus i like how all the buttons are right under my thumb, rather than in all kinda of crazy angles scattered all over the mouse.


 
  
 Agreed. Im finding out the hard way how ****ty Razer products are.
  
 Razer Blackwidow Chroma keyboard went in for RMA just under the 1 year mark. Got super lucky. Left half of the keys stick on a flat surface.
  
 Ive also had my Ouroboros since October. Got it for my birthday. Left and right click buttons already squeak.
  
 The synapse software is completely garbage. It prevents your PC from turning off the screen properly and hibernating properly.
  
 I have also had 2 Logitech G700S mice. I travel alot and prefer wireless for traveling, but like that the Ouroboros and G700S have the ability to be wireless or wired via USB cable. My G700S's have always had the USB charge port on the mouse go bad. I also have a few (3) G5's in a box where the cables would just come out of the fabric coating, but otherwise work fine.


----------



## skyhakuu

razer boomslang 2001 and 2007
 razer krait2014
 logitech g502
 roccat kone pure militar naval strike
 asus rog gladius
 zowie ec1a
 fireglade sharkroom
 termaltake black element (Iarght)
 corsair m-90
 explorer 3.0
  
  
  
  
  
  
 Best sensor G502, but he have too many buttons for me, and i hate sniper buton !
 the militar is awesome, but after 250k clicks, left buton get strange and make some strange noise. 
  
 I prefer Ec1a or gladius in shape for shure, they have good sensor too, zowie is mistical good in hand, very smooth.


----------



## langtuqn2007

I'm rocking with my G303 right now, use the same sensor 3366 as G502, but much lighter and smaller to handle. Now my G502 is mainly used for browsing websites. 
  
 Zowie mice are very good too, and I'm curious about the new Zowie BenQ mice since they use Omron switches instead of Huano on their old mice. The sensors on them (3310) are as good as you can get. 
  
 Back to the topic, it's very hard to justify which one is the best, as it can change within time. If you asked me 10 years ago or so, I would say IE 3.0, MX518, and Razer DA . Now? I probably have to go with G303 atm.


----------



## GreenBow

langtuqn2007 said:


> I'm rocking with my G303 right now, use the same sensor 3366 as G502, but much lighter and smaller to handle. Now my G502 is mainly used for browsing websites.
> 
> Zowie mice are very good too, and I'm curious about the new Zowie BenQ mice since they use Omron switches instead of Huano on their old mice. The sensors on them (3310) are as good as you can get.
> 
> Back to the topic, it's very hard to justify which one is the best, as it can change within time. If you asked me 10 years ago or so, I would say IE 3.0, MX518, and Razer DA . Now? I probably have to go with G303 atm.


 
  
 After reading you post I looked up the G303. It looks like a contender if my Logitech G5 packs up. Not too many buttons, not too big, lights can be turned off, and not flashy.


----------



## tenkogg

i highly recommend those gaming mice from zowie.
 counter strike legend "heaton" made them with zowie and if you take the right mouse to your actuall mouse grip (claw, fingertip or palm) you can get a simple mouse with the best sensore and the lowest lift of distance .
  
  
  
 my personal list would be:
  
 1. zowie fk 2 (both hands and claw fingerip)
 2. death adder (fingertip and palm and played by most cs pro players)
 3. g500 and 500s (warm feeling if you are a palm grip fan)
  
 there are so many types and ive spent so much money. but the most important experience which i made, was to find out my mouse grip, which is very essential for the right mouse choice.


----------



## qui3tus

2/15 posts before I can start buying/selling stuff  [and 30 days to go]
  
 1. Before buying a mouse, it is important that you hold on to the mouse before you buy - if you're looking to use the mouse for long periods of times.
 If comfort is not your first priority, you're doing things wrong (weight and shape can screw your hand over) - I tried the Steelseries Rival and it was too big/heavy for me as I am a fingertip/claw gripper.
  
 2. Mouse sensors - avago's 3090, pixart's 3310 & 3366 are sensors that work near flawlessly.
     A cool Google Sheets with mouse dimensions and their sensors https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZzbKDmFOqsP_ut2RdctD01OEbZzbXol6HLwqVkSmZcg/edit#gid=0
  
 ^Go ahead and explore the world of mice 
  
 PS: A mouse guide if you have the time -> https://geekhack.org/?topic=56240.0


----------



## pervysage

Anyone check out the new Logitech G900? It's super expensive but is wireless, lightweight and has a 3366 sensor (same as G502 and G303). Also, the wireless has identical performance to wired mode. I got mine the other day and am loving it.


----------



## 435090

Never had an issue with a g700, I liked it substantially more than my current g502.


----------



## v4lve

I love my Mionix 8200 and I've heard very good things about the Castor as well. 
  
 I'd shy away from their hard pads if I had to choose again though.


----------



## cskippy

Razer Deathadder 2013 checking in.  Working flawless for over 2 years.  Previous mouse was an MX518 which was amazing but the deathadder is the MX518 on steroids.  Tried a G400s and other logitech mice at Best Buy and didn't like the feel at all.


----------



## Nycalex

Logitech G500s, or the good old g500 if you can find it. only issue is eventual double click, but this happens to all logitech mice.
  
 was using a g502 proteus. decent mouse, but not worth the asking price of $79.99 or even $59.99 when on sale. should be priced at $29.99.
  
 Funny how they label a mouse "gaming", then make it look like a spaceship for a 9 year old with rainbow colors and bam! overcharge you to death for it.


----------



## AAJoe

I agree entirely with @Nycalex - My favorite of all time was the G500 (until mine died of double click syndrome). I own the G502 but it isn't as good. It isn't BAD, its just not as good.
  
 Praise my spaceship mouse! How else would company know I am a nerd? Other than the Back to the Future, Army of Darkness, and Batman posters on the wall.
  
 -Joe


----------



## whitedragon551

forstsiven said:


> Never had an issue with a g700, I liked it substantially more than my current g502.


 
  
 I loved my G700S, but Ive had 2 of them and both USB charge ports on the front died within 6 months.


----------



## hobbr

Logitech G402 - RMAd twice due to connection issue as well as a double-clicking issue all within the first two months of use, work and gaming.
 Logitech G502 - No RMA issues and it's a great mouse if you can deal with the weight and logitech gaming software. Currently using mine at the office.
 Zowie EC1-A - Pretty much spot on in terms of dimensions with the old school intellimouse explorer 3.0. Fits perfectly in my hand, tracks extremely well and accurately, under 100 grams, no drivers / software necessary (good for LAN tournaments).
  
 Changing mice sucks for me since I buy two copies of each mouse but that's more of a personal issue. 
  
 I primarily play CSGO (hit Supreme after the large VAC ban wave) and I preordered Overwatch.
  
 As for keyboards... Buy them from companies specializing in keyboards. I'd avoid Logitech / Razer but that's personal preference. My current collection consists of:
 Filco Majestouch2 - TKL MX Brown - Photography computer
 WASD v2 - TKL MX Brown - Office
 WASD CODE - MX Clear - Photography computer
 Leopold FC660 - 65% MX Brown - Gaming computer (this thing is fantastic at ~100 bucks and comes with low-profile PBT caps, especially for people with small desks)
  
 Eagerly awaiting my WhiteFox in MX Brown
  
 Vortex makes some fantastic Cherry profile (lower profile) PBT keycaps you can grab off massdrop, I have these on three of my boards.


----------



## Kaszanas

Okay
 I have tried ****loads of mice.
 My personal best is Logitech 502
 It has the most accurate sensor on the market and it is tweaked properly, you are not paying too much for the quality that you get.
 So it is practically a no brainer.
 But it also depends on what factors do you seek in a mice.


----------



## HaNs SuPeR

Razer Deathadder or it's rival, the aptly named Steel Series Rival


----------



## minimoose12

G502 is life. Great Sensor and comfort for claw grippers. Otherwise, I would get the Razer Deathadder if you're a palmer.


----------



## speakerlao

Anything Zowie.


kaszanas said:


> Okay
> I have tried ****loads of mice.
> My personal best is Logitech 502
> It has the most accurate sensor on the market and it is tweaked properly, you are not paying too much for the quality that you get.
> ...


 
  
 G502 is nice, but it's too heavy and it looks hideous. Shame Logitech started styling their mice to appease to 12 year olds. Look at how the gaming peripheral design has transformed over the years: 
  
  
  
  
  
  
 I prefer Zowie mice after trying the most popular Logi mice. They're just as good, have classic shapes, and they're super minimalist. It's like a gaming mouse for adults that don't want a mouse that looks like a transformer with 50 billion rgb light bs.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I don't like Logitech's present-day styling all that much, but Zowie mice don't have enough buttons (in all seriousness, even the G502 doesn't have enough) and Logitech has a better scroll wheel on the G502. Solid thunk with every notch, and free-scrolling mode is nice to have for general use.
  
 Then again, the G502's weight never bothered me. It's definitely heftier than the ol' Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical, though.
  
 I think my ideal mouse would more or less be the Razer DeathAdder/Mamba shape, the Logitech PWM3366 sensor, and the Mad Catz M.M.O. 7 button layout (most notably the 5-way hat switch) with TM T.A.R.G.E.T. or CH Control Manager software for programming, but that's clearly never going to happen.


----------



## chintimin

Has anyone else tried the Mionix Naos 7000? I just am in love with this mouse.


----------



## polyrhythm66

I also own Naos 7000 since 2013 and it's great for me as a full grip palmer, although a friend of mine said that he's feeling inconfortable around the pinky. There are times when I end up playing 7-8 hours/day of dota 2 without any disconfort/sweating or technical problem.  Heard that other versions have problems with the sensor.


----------



## GreenBow

It does look a good mouse. It has same number of controls as my Logitech G5, and it is not flashy, or bizarre. Perfect really.


----------



## Davidium

Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury here! I play quite a lot of FPS games, so this mouse suits me best!


----------



## ajlong12

By far my favorite gaming mouse is the Steelseries Sensei. I purchased a Sensei about 3-4 years ago and I just love the design. I have since gone through 3 more Sensei's, but now I just buy the RAW version for ~$40 once a year.


----------



## Phillipinoh

1. Zowie EC2-A (my main)

 2. Logitech G400
 3. Logitech G700s
 4. Logitech G502
 5. SteelSeries Rival
  
 Oh man this list actually required some thinking on my part. This is not going to be super technical, just what I felt with the mouse. I had a Logitech g400 (I think before they made a sensor switch) since early 2012 and lasted me to the summer of 2015. Got rid of it because it developed a double click issue that drivers couldn't fix and the scroll wheel was just done after constant use. The time I did have it, it was a great ergonomic mouse that had a great overall feel and decent sensor (Used to think it was the greatest, but more on that later), but the only gripe about it was the gripping on it. 
  
 Than around 2014 I got a G700s to go along with my G400 at the time. So when I wasn't gaming at my desk, I can just lay back on my bed and use it from there (duh). In my opinion, it's the best wireless mouse; it had minimal-to-no lag at the distance when I was laying back on my bed, could be wired or wireless, portability, and most importantly the programmable buttons are actually durable and very helpful. The only con I could see with it is the weight of it, it's not adjustable. Other than that, I still use it to this day and overall it's a great mouse.
  
 So when my G400 broke in 2015 I was just using the G700s for a placeholder as my main mouse. So when I was looking for a new one it came down to 2 mouses; the Logitech G502 and the SteelSeries Rival. I ended up getting the SteelSeries Rival and man what a great mouse it was if it worked out for me. I got rid of it because I had to RMA it twice because of a faulty scroll wheel and another because of a bad sensor on it, so I was tired playing a lottery for that mouse (maybe I just had bad luck). But the brief time I did have it though, it was basically a G400 that had even better customization options. The software that was used for it, is still the best program I’ve used on any other mouse. It was easy and simple that never failed on me for the brief couple of weeks I had it. Sadly it wasn’t meant to be.
  

 After that fiasco, I went with my other option, the Logitech g502. And let me tell you something, if it wasn’t for the hideous build design, I would be still using it to this day. Out of every mouse I have used so far (even the one I’m using now) it has the best sensor I’d ever use on a mouse. It was silky smooth and stopped perfectly on a dime. The customization on it was second to none as it had 11 buttons you could program, CPI all the way up to 12000 (though I use 800 for all mice), and adjustable weights. So why did I get rid of it? The build design and weight. Regardless of the 11 buttons, I simply did not like the design of it. Aesthetically, it is not pretty to the eyes unless you like that futuristic look. As for the weight, even on the lowest adjustable one it was still pretty hefty. Those are my personal gripes with it, but overall it is still a fantastic mouse.

  

 After using the Logitech g502 for like 5-6 months, the 11 buttons were starting to become a con and overall I was just getting sick of it. So I was in the market again that would fit my needs this time. As I was looking for a new one, a friend kept pestering me of how good the Zowie EC2-A is over and over again that eventually let me borrow it for a few days to even convince me. Boy those few days made up my mind. I purchased it in mid-February, right before the recall as they were improving the sensors on it (Didn’t want to wait for the new ones). It has best ergonomic design and feels like a much improved version of the Logitech G400 that I fell in love with. The weight of it is actually really light and it literally is just plug and play. To change CPI settings there’s a button on the bottom that you can change from 400 CPI, 800 CPI, 1600 CPI, and to 3200 CPI. Though there is only 4 settings it’s perfect for me as I only use 800 CPI. The sensor is a step below the G502 but an upgrade over the g400. As for the design of it, I love the low-keyness and simplicity of it. As I said before, the extra buttons on the G502 were becoming pointless when I really only used 2 of them, so the EC2-A is perfect for that. Just overall the Zowie is exactly what I wanted in a mouse, pretty much my end game.


----------



## wak3

Razer Deathadder is great for FPS, I've been using mine since 2012 and have had zero problems.


----------



## Coq de Combat

I've been using the Logitech G502 at work and I have to say, I hate it. I mean, it feels rigid and well built and awesome granted the design of it is what you aim for. I get pain in my arms after a while, and it's not ergonomical at all for me. At home I use a Qpad 5k or 8k, one I bought and the other I took from work. They're awesome for me. Can't really complain about anything about them. They fit my hand, like a glove, no pun intended. I use them for everything, FPS, RPG, RTS, PORN, etc.


----------



## GreenBow

Haha check out this beasty. YCCTEAM 4000 DPI LED Optical USB Wired Gaming Mouse
  
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=YCCTEAM+4000+DPI+LED+Optical+USB+Wired+Gaming+Mouse&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjbp9-CtJLOAhVsL8AKHVIDDxoQ_AUICigD


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Still loving my (8+ years old??? I was like in college or whatever when I first got it haha) MX518. 

 I've tried so many other mice but the shape to me personally seems to be unbeatable, always returning to it and it sucks wasting so much money on buying new ones I don't like. For now I'll just continue using it and perhaps buy some spare parts on ebay when needed. I can use it like for many hrs gaming sessions in a row and when finished it's as if my hand feels the same as when I started. With all other mice I've tried there's always some parts of my hands or fingers or whatever that you feel a bit fatigue with but not with MX518, it fits like a glove with my fingertip grip.


----------



## lltfdaniel

Mionix avior 8200 here easliy the best mouse i have used.


----------



## kroms

Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum here.  I've had a lot of mice.  This one took the most to get used to.  It felt the most different in terms of its movement, and I can't really tell why. Perhaps the weight, but it felt like it was more precise than the others I have had.
  
 My next favorites would be the SS Rival and Razer Deathadder.


----------



## GreenBow

kroms said:


> Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum here.  I've had a lot of mice.  This one took the most to get used to.  It felt the most different in terms of its movement, and I can't really tell why. Perhaps the weight, but it felt like it was more precise than the others I have had.
> 
> My next favorites would be the SS Rival and Razer Deathadder.


 

 That looks functional, because button positions are practical. I decided while recently playing far Cry 4 that I needed more than the two side buttons my Logitech G5 has. I needed one button to turn off the in car radio every time I got in a vehicle. One button to bring up camera. On the G5 the second button is just out of reach. I had to set most used (in car radio off) to closest.


----------



## damienPOWER

+1 for Logitech G400. It's basically the same shape as the old MX500/MX518/etc. which is a classic. Introduced almost 15 years ago!


----------



## GreenBow

damienpower said:


> +1 for Logitech G400. It's basically the same shape as the old MX500/MX518/etc. which is a classic. Introduced almost 15 years ago!


 
  
 That's almost indentical to my Logitech G5.


----------



## burnzilla

All I can tell you is that I have the razer naga with he 12 numbers on the side and its a god send for so many different games.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Add me to the list of people whose scroll wheel is wearing out after just a few months use of the Mionix Castor.  Awesome sensor and tracking but I'm going to get a new mouse soon I guess.  Never had an issue with button response time though.


----------



## panzerkiller13

First real mouse I ever had was a Razer Lachesis and I absolutely loved it. When it crapped out on me, I replaced it with a Razer Naga epic that was alright, but about a year later I got a Logitech G700S when I got my laptop so that I'd have a true wireless option. I'd like to eventually get another Lachesis and compare them side by side, but I have to say that the G700S has been ultra durable and lasted longer.


----------



## pervysage

Best mouse is going to be the currently unannounced Logitech G200. Great shape, lightweight, 3366 sensor and good quality. 

Hopefully it is announced soon!


----------



## Rhamnetin

pervysage said:


> Best mouse is going to be the currently unannounced Logitech G200. Great shape, lightweight, 3366 sensor and good quality.
> 
> Hopefully it is announced soon!


 
  
 Looking at the leaked pics, finally!  I dislike the shape of all the other 3366 mice, but this could be perfect.  Hope it comes out this year.


----------



## pervysage

rhamnetin said:


> Looking at the leaked pics, finally!  I dislike the shape of all the other 3366 mice, but this could be perfect.  Hope it comes out this year.




Honestly, I think it'll definitely be out this year.. More like a month or 2.

A couple CS: GO pros are already using it and it has been used in tournaments so I think it will be soon. 

Another indication is that Logitech is quick to release after an announcement. I had my G900 in hand like a week or two after it was official.


----------



## Amish

I use a Logitech G600 and have been using one for quite some time now. I'll never go back to a regular mouse. I'm too used to all the extra buttons!


----------



## pervysage

pervysage said:


> Honestly, I think it'll definitely be out this year.. More like a month or 2.
> 
> A couple CS: GO pros are already using it and it has been used in tournaments so I think it will be soon.
> 
> Another indication is that Logitech is quick to release after an announcement. I had my G900 in hand like a week or two after it was official.




This mouse has been announced by the way, it is known as the "Logitech Pro Gaming Mouse". Due out around September 10th.

I already pre-ordered mine


----------



## Rhamnetin

pervysage said:


> This mouse has been announced by the way, it is known as the "Logitech Pro Gaming Mouse". Due out around September 10th.
> 
> I already pre-ordered mine


 
  
 Nice, thanks for the heads up.  I'll be buying one.


----------



## Gondwana

I use a logitech G502, I love it. A good mouse pad is important too though. Expecially when u play at low dpi/sens.


----------



## Digitalis

I have used several in my years, and there are only two gaming mice that really stood out from the crowd : Logitech G9x and the current gaming mouse I use: The Madcatz R.A.T 7, which I have thoroughly enjoyed for many years. Though my only issue with this mouse is that the sensor can get dust on the lens which can cause glitches with movement. I keep a brush on hand to remedy this.


----------



## Rhamnetin

I got my Logitech G Pro and it is definitely the best I've used, way better than Mionix Castor.  I'm sold on 3366 sensor.  Castor has slightly better surface finish maybe, and my right click seems more sensitive than left.


----------



## v4lve

I picked up a g pro myself and going from the large mionix 8200 it is taking some getting used to. Great mouse so far, just wish it had dpi setting indicators.


----------



## GreenBow

I think I will buy a Logitech G Pro for when my G5 dies.


----------



## spkalka

I still use my original MS optical wired mouse.


----------



## youurayy

Razer Mamba Tournament Edition with its 16000 DPI.
  
 (Has got some negative reviews due to a sw glitch mendable by resetting the mouse - holding the 3 main buttons for 5 sec or so. - only to be done once ever.)
  
 However a gaming mouse is practically worthless without a proper mouse mat, and the best one for me (also being the only one I can really tolerate) is: SteelSeries 4HD.
  
 Quake 3, impulse mod, 10 rail gun frags per 1 minute.


----------



## Medicake

Rocking both a Zowie ec1-a  for fps and a Logitech G600 for more maco focused gaming.


----------



## N1h1l1ty

Have played CS:GO semi competitively since it first came out, had been using an original Death Adder for ... man, 4+ years now. Unfortunately, it finally gave up the ghost 2 weeks back or so - I transitioned to a Steelseries Sensei Raw and am very pleased with it so far. Running it at 360 CPI.
  
 My backup is a trusty Logitech G400, which years and years later is going strong. 
  
 Using all of this on a QCK Heavy, which is my favorite mousepad evur (been through a number of Razer mats, the QCK beats them out as well as the QCK+ for me).


----------



## akg fanboy

I own both the g502 and the new g403, both use the 3366 sensor and the g403 is just an ergonomic version of the g pro. The g502 is probably the most comfortable and ergonomic mouse I have ever held and the two extra buttons for your index finger is incredibly useful for switching tabs or programmable buttons for games. The free scroll wheel feature is also very underrated as I use it all the time when scrolling through webpages. I do not use the adjustable weights on either mouse. The g403 is so much lighter and makes my g502 feel like a paperweight. Neither mouse is perfect but if logitech made a mouse that combined the best of each other I think it would be a perfect mouse


----------



## Naugrim

Just pre-ordered this...
  
 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/granto/the-z


----------



## youurayy

naugrim said:


> Just pre-ordered this...
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/granto/the-z


 
 Shut up and take my money.


----------



## Naugrim

youurayy said:


> Shut up and take my money.




Exactly


----------



## youurayy

naugrim said:


> Exactly


 
 Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Naugrim

NP. Let's report back when we get them.


----------



## youurayy

naugrim said:


> NP. Let's report back when we get them.


 
  
 Will do.
  
 First thing I thought about when seeing the demo video was that this mouse may actually make me start exploring new games. All I play so far is my own Quake 3 mod. Getting ready for Oculus though. Which, compare the price and comlexity of this mouse with their Touch devices. It's like wth was Oculus doing all this time? Additionaly, think of the uses this mouse might have in VR. Good times ahead.


----------



## Naugrim

youurayy said:


> Will do.
> 
> First thing I thought about when seeing the demo video was that this mouse may actually make me start exploring new games. All I play so far is my own Quake 3 mod. Getting ready for Oculus though. Which, compare the price and comlexity of this mouse with their Touch devices. It's like wth was Oculus doing all this time? Additionaly, think of the uses this mouse might have in VR. Good times ahead.


 
 No doubt, i think it will work everywhere, but VR will be particularly great.


----------



## Audix

Would anyone recommend the G502? I am planning on buying a new mouse and read this review on it and it seems interesting.


----------



## akg fanboy

audix said:


> Would anyone recommend the G502? I am planning on buying a new mouse and read this review on it and it seems interesting.




Great mouse, but heavy. Even without any adjustable weights


----------



## TeeReQs

I just picked up a Logitech G Pro to replace my Zowie FK. Just got it last night, so haven't done much _testing_ yet, but so far i like how easy the mouse clicks are compared to my Zowie.


----------



## saturnotaku

It's not the most aesthetically pleasing or gee-whiz/high-tech mouse in the world, but the Logitech G602 is the most comfortable I've ever used.


----------



## TeeReQs

Played a few games of BF1 last night and I enjoyed the G Pro. The cord isn't quite as light as my Zowie, but that can be replaced, but the sensor feels good, and I love the light mouse clicks. Some things I don't like are: scroll wheel is hard to click and the side buttons could be in a better position for my hand (more forward would be nice). Other than that I think it's a winner.


----------



## Galenius

My vote for Logitech G502 also. Got, i think, most of to brand Logitech mouses, including those fancy MMO versions with more buttons than you can count, still G502 is most used one.


----------



## Naugrim

Logitech mice have grown so ugly that I wouldn't buy one. They feel good in the hand though.


----------



## Digitalis

I'm thankful that Aesthetics has taken a back seat to ergonomics, remember PC hardware from the 90's? I have a Mad Catz RAT 7, it looks like it was dismantled and put back together by someone who was a few roos short in the top paddock. But it suits my grip perfectly, my grip varies depending upon what I am doing. And not all mice work with different grips OR hands with medium sized palms/long fingers like mine. The ability to customize the mouse to suit my hand has been essential, I won't buy another mouse that doesn't have that ability.
  
 But even then I still use a wacom graphics tablet for photographic editing work, Using a mouse for that kind of precision work is an excellent way to get RSI. I also use a Corsair K95 mechanical [ cherry red, with key silencers] Keyboard. The design of the keyboard is easy to maintain and keep clean....there is nothing more annoying [or gross] than a keyboard that is difficult to maintain, so much crud can accumulate around keycaps...there are some keyboards that are best typed on while wearing a hazmat suit.


----------



## Naugrim

digitalis said:


> I'm thankful that Aesthetics has taken a back seat to ergonomics, remember PC hardware from the 90's? I have a Mad Catz RAT 7, it looks like it was dismantled and put back together by someone who was a few roos short in the top paddock. But it suits my grip perfectly, my grip varies depending upon what I am doing. And not all mice work with different grips OR hands with medium sized palms/long fingers like mine. The ability to customize the mouse to suit my hand has been essential, I won't buy another mouse that doesn't have that ability.
> 
> But even then I still use a wacom graphics tablet for photographic editing work, Using a mouse for that kind of precision work is an excellent way to get RSI. I also use a Corsair K95 mechanical [ cherry red, with key silencers] Keyboard. The design of the keyboard is easy to maintain and keep clean....there is nothing more annoying [or gross] than a keyboard that is difficult to maintain, so much crud can accumulate around keycaps...there are some keyboards that are best typed on while wearing a hazmat suit.


 
 I bought a RAT7, didn't work at all for my grip...just goes to show we're all different


----------



## audioBenj

There are plenty of factors to consider. Things such as the ergonomics, design, features, sensor, and the types of games you play will affect your decision to buy a particular mouse over the other. For a pretty good mouse overall, I recommend either the Razer Deathadder Elite or the Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum.


----------



## akg fanboy

The deathadder has build quality issues and the g502 (which has a superior sensor) is incredibly heavy even without any weights which you might not notice if you don't play competitive but the g403 is much lighter, removes weight gimmicks, and has the same sensor


----------



## cskippy

G403 or G Pro are my recommendations.  Currently using a G Pro and I'll hit shots I thought I missed, it's uncanny!  I also have a Zowie FK2 which has the best ergonomics for me but the force required to depress M1 is too high.  Had a MX518 (amazing mouse, still works), and Deathadder 2013 before.  Deathadder is nice, with good mouse buttons and good sensor but it's too tall for my hand and I end up getting tension and aches in the back of my hand and wrist.


----------



## TeeReQs

cskippy said:


> G403 or G Pro are my recommendations.  Currently using a G Pro and I'll hit shots I thought I missed, it's uncanny!  I also have a Zowie FK2 which has the best ergonomics for me but the force required to depress M1 is too high.  Had a MX518 (amazing mouse, still works), and Deathadder 2013 before.  Deathadder is nice, with good mouse buttons and good sensor but it's too tall for my hand and I end up getting tension and aches in the back of my hand and wrist.


 
 My exact thoughts regarding the G Pro and the Zowie. Went from a Zowie Fk to a G Pro and haven't looked back. Love how easy M1 and M2 are to press.


----------



## akg fanboy

cskippy said:


> G403 or G Pro are my recommendations.  Currently using a G Pro and I'll hit shots I thought I missed, it's uncanny!  I also have a Zowie FK2 which has the best ergonomics for me but the force required to depress M1 is too high.  Had a MX518 (amazing mouse, still works), and Deathadder 2013 before.  Deathadder is nice, with good mouse buttons and good sensor but it's too tall for my hand and I end up getting tension and aches in the back of my hand and wrist.


 
 the g403 is basically the ergonomic g pro. Similar weight and identical sensors, but made specifically for right hand users. G502 is slightly more ergonomic but it simply weighs too much


----------



## audioBenj

akg fanboy said:


> the g403 is basically the ergonomic g pro. Similar weight and identical sensors, but made specifically for right hand users. G502 is slightly more ergonomic but it simply weighs too much


 
 I have used the G502 and I am going to say that it is not that ergonomic for people with large hands. But, I do like its functionality, especially the button that allows your scroll wheel to move freely; perfect for scrolling large volumes of texts and documents.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Razer Deathadder Elite here. I know Razer gets a lot of flak but I think they're seriously solid. I've used a bunch of mice from Logitech, SteelSeries, Corsair, and some other brand I can't recall, and the Deathadder just feels the best to me.


----------



## shaisalem15

Logitech G502
 SS rivel 300


----------



## JR1911

I recently replaced my Logitech G400s with a G502 Proteus Spectrum. I'm very pleased with it, the only problem I've had is that a few times I've accidentally increased the dpi during hectic fights but that could be solved by remapping the dpi up button.


----------



## lichlord91

Razer Mamba tourny here.l


----------



## itzpookiie

I use the Corsair m65 pro
Great mouse
Can't see myself using anything else
It has a decently wide grip


----------



## Digitalis

On the "show your PC rig" thread on here, It is a delight to see how many RAT Mice show up.


----------



## kman1211

I use a Corsair M45, perfectly happy with it and most comfortable mouse I've owned, have absolutely no complaints about it. I use it alongside a K70 LUX(red LED, cherry brown switches). Going for the black and red theme with my computer.


----------



## Nidus123

Logitech G900 hands down best mouse i've had since the G9 ....


----------



## haralds12

*Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0 still the king *


----------



## GreenBow (Jun 19, 2017)

I was poised to buy a Logitech G Pro, as my Logitech G5 is giving up the ghost.

My G5 is intermittently disconnecting. I think I might risk buying a new cable for it and see if that fixes it.

Anyway, looking at the G Pro I see there is only one DPI switch. Whereas the G5 has two, which allows easy speed up or slow down mouse. Handy if you need to do something fine, and need a slow mouse. Or if you need mouse speed because the game you're playing has you in a slow moving turret.

Anyway the G pro seems to cycle through speeds and that seems like a pain. OK I guess I'd get used to it, but nothing easier than switching back a forward. You really would think, that £70 for a G Pro would have easy control. (EDIT: I read more and read that the G Pro uses one button to initiate DPI switching. Then two buttons to up and down DPI.)

I am stuck now and don't know which mouse to buy, though I will still probably get the G Pro. £70 though ! .... I could wait for a new cable on ebay and see if that fixes it. However It means using old cheap mouse for a while. Not exactly a problem, but once you're used to you mouse, nothing else will do.


I am also looking at the Corsair Sabre RGB. (They say it's light though, and I can't decide if that's good or bad, or neither.)


----------



## JSands82

Logitech G900 Chaos Spectrum.  Love it!


----------



## Dinnr

I bought a "FinalMouse" a year or so ago and really like the lightweight feel of it. As of late I have been having problems with double clicking when only clicked once. Unfortunately it seems they no longer have the means to distribute them in my country. A little bit too pricey as well, will be looking at a logitech mouse next time.


----------



## SimpleHuman

Just purchased a L-Trac (trackball mouse). Hopefully it'll work well. 
Will go back to using something like the Razer Death Adder if I end up needing more buttons (for both work and games).


----------



## chef8489

I really enjoy my g502 spectrum.


----------



## Digitalis (Jul 2, 2017)

I recently bought a second R.A.T 7 because the one I had been using was still operational - but looked a bit worse for wear after 6 years of (ab)use.  I was interesting to note the new one has some minor cosmetic changes from the original design.
And it also appears the company that makes these gaming peripherals, Mad Catz, is having some financial woes* and it would be really sad to see a manufacturer of such interesting and customisable gaming hardware go under.







I consider the R.A.T 7 to be one of the best gaming mice ever made. They do look really uncomfortable - and that may be the case initially with the out-of-the-box set-up, but the extra parts you can switch over and adjust it to suit your hands.

* In 2016 Mad Catz sold off their sim gaming hardware business 'Saitek' to Logitech for a neat $16M. Knowing Logitech, they only bought them to shut them out of the market. Sadly Madcatz finally went under in March 2017. I'm thankful I got my X55 HOTAS long before that happened, it is still working and I use the HOTAS to play Elite Dangerous. The only HOTAS on the market that can be bought new is made by Thrustmaster - which is another old name in the industry, and perhaps the last remaining flight sim hardware manufacturer.


----------



## Energy (Jul 2, 2017)

I recommend the Razer Death Adder (newer model only). It's still to date the most ergonomic mouse that I've found to have a good fit on the hands. The Mamba is another good one if one desires a little more weight to the mouse. If you have larger hands then that's beyond my realm of recommendations.


----------



## chef8489 (Jul 2, 2017)

Energy said:


> Best desktop mic for gaming I've ever has the Blue Yeti Pro. If we're talking about headphones then nowadays the headsets from Sennheisers are pretty accurate but like with the majority of headsets, they can sound fuzzy at times. This is why my preference is for full sized table mic's like from Blue Mic.


WE are talking mice not microphones.


----------



## Energy

chef8489 said:


> WE are talking mice not microphones.



Good looking out. Just one of those nights... lol.


----------



## chef8489

Energy said:


> Good looking out. Just one of those nights... lol.


NO worries, we all have them. Good suggestion on microphone though.


----------



## DamageInc77

I've had the following:
Logitech G400
Logitech G9x
Roccat Kone
Mionix Naos 5000
Steelseries Rival
Zowie EC2-A
Zowie FK-1

The FK-1 was the best of the bunch. Gonna stick with it until it goes out of production.


----------



## liqz

I have a logitech g502, and I barely game now, but it's awesome in every perspective. I use to have much more expensive models, but this is the best so far.


----------



## Digitalis

I used to have a Logitech G9X - I found that mouse to feel too flat for a palm grip...plus the original shell had a nasty habit of collecting gunk from your hands. The smooth mouse shell changed the shape in a way that made it unpleasant to use, plus the smooth shell had absolutely no grip to it at all. Logitech's implementation of the scroll wheel mode on the G9x [ free spin or click by click] was interesting but tedious to shift between.


----------



## GreenBow

I bought a new cable for my Logitech G5 and it fixed it. Happy gaming.

However I still want to buy a new mouse because I need more than three DPI pre-sets. (Currently I have fast for slow turrets, normal, and slow for sniping or whatever.) However when I work in my music editing software, I need even slower settings.

Anyway I looked at the Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum. Then noticed a caveat which I really want which I think that mouse does not do. It has three buttons near right thumb (for right handed person). The forward and back buttons, and then the DPI switch. I believe makes the other two up and down DPI buttons active. That's my problem because I want a third button there. However I don't want it turning on DPI button control.

I want the third button for free use because I need another button there for gaming. Basically because I can only use the back button on my Logitech G5, (or any mouse really). That's because the forward button is out of my reach. Therefor I need a third button.


----------



## chef8489

The third button is a programmable button for whatever you want. It is set standard to auto switch to the lowest dpi setting for a quick sniper setting. You also have the button for the scroll wheel, ie the scroll wheel depresses as well as clicks left and right. There is a button below the scroll wheel lock. Every button is programable and that is a bonus.


----------



## GreenBow (Jul 12, 2017)

chef8489 said:


> The third button is a programmable button for whatever you want. It is set standard to auto switch to the lowest dpi setting for a quick sniper setting. You also have the button for the scroll wheel, ie the scroll wheel depresses as well as clicks left and right. There is a button below the scroll wheel lock. Every button is programable and that is a bonus.



Ah! I see, thank you. As said I thought it started up the DPI switching. I am v. happy that DPI can be done by it's two switches without needing to press another button first.

I have actually tried using Middle mouse left and right in games, but generally games don't respond to it.

I have also been looking over the now older G500S, because it's shaped like my G5. (Better the devil you know syndrome.) They are mostly out of sale and only very expensive on amazon. .. Good to have the option of the much cheaper G502 Proteus.


----------



## chef8489

I usually use the middle mouse push for grenades in my fps. Works great for that. I like having a button under the scroll wheel( pushing down the scroll wheel)


----------



## GreenBow

chef8489 said:


> I usually use the middle mouse push for grenades in my fps. Works great for that. I like having a button under the scroll wheel( pushing down the scroll wheel)



Yep. I usually use side button for torch/flashlight.

It's when I feel I need another button, and I have no other side button, that I get annoyed. Having these dedicated buttons improves gameplay significantly I think. Middle mouse is sometimes taken by default. Middle mouse sideways doesn't respond in games that I tried it. Thus no buttons left.


----------



## Planetic

I can put my hand in the fire for the Zowie FK2! 
Its a plain simple mouse made out of plastic but it never felt so natural to aim with any mouse before!


----------



## David Lucman

Razer Deathadder was a great gaming mouse until it started double clicking on single clicks after 2 months. I've had the same issue happen to their other gaming mice. Now I am using a cheap silent mouse from Amazon and I have not encountered any issues so far.


----------



## ARO290

im a deathadder


----------



## illram

I love the G502 so much, I have two of them...


----------



## Niouke

Zowie lineup, end of debate.


----------



## hobbr

I was on the Zowie EC1-A for a good year and have two just sitting now since I picked up the G403 Wireless (games) and G900/903 (work).
I've NEVER been a fan of wireless mice due to the lag but you guys gotta give one of them a try.

Very cool video for the nerdy people out there:


----------



## Niouke

there are CSGO pro players that use wireless mice, so I guess the lag is negligible. What I can't cope with is the weight of wireless mice, as anything above 100g is a burden to me.


----------



## hobbr

Good point on weight, I don't get gamers on 150 gram mice but the 903 sits at 110 grams and the 703 is at 108 grams which are weights I can deal with for the performance. I think they've proven lag is no longer an issue.


----------



## Arniesb

Agree to NIOUKE. Had G502 and now Zowie EC 2A, Zowie smokes G502! Much better Shape to handle, much lighter, cable is not as stiff. Only thing i miss is Crazy good G502 Buttons.


----------



## Amish

Logitech G600 is my fav. Been using it for a long time and can't use any mouse that doesn't have a ton of thumb buttons.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I've been using G502 for a while now. Not the best, but really good for gaming, and it supports that free scrolling thigy, which can be extremely useful!


----------



## NamelessPFG

I used to use a G502, since it was close to perfect for me, but then an interesting-looking Kickstarter popped up. Now I've had a new mouse for a few months, and more recently, a new keyboard to go alongside it. My setup's starting to look like some kinda Kickstarter battlestation, only missing a certain pair of headphones that have yet to ship even after countless delays.







Yes, I actually own a Swiftpoint Z, and it's rather spoiled me, though I do miss the free-scrolling wheel of most recent Logitech mice. I'd miss it less if the promised software feature to make the mouse scroll continuously in a given direction by tilting, moving the mouse and holding right-click down in that direction (with a harder click scrolling faster) was implemented, but it hasn't been done yet. The first part can be replicated, but seeing as they're based on mouse wheel notches, it feels janky rather than smooth.

The important part, however, is that it tracks consistently, is comfortable to use (albeit forcing me to retrain my grip so that my ring finger grips the side rather than resting on the right mouse button), and has a crapton of buttons that I can bind stuff to, including the ability to shift everything via tilt or other button press. I can even remap what would normally be DPI switch buttons on the upper-left like actual gameplay buttons, since the mouse only goes into config mode if I lift it up and tilt it quite a ways to the right like I'm looking at the built-in OLED screen. Once there, I can easily switch DPI, profiles, and even recalibrate the mouse tilt angles (using whatever buttons I please, like mouse wheel for DPI and corner buttons for profiles) at a glance, and everything resumes to normal once I lay it back down on the surface.

There are some tweaks I'd like to have made to the shape (mostly pertaining to how I grip it with my ring and pinky fingers), I want the notchier, weightier G502 wheel (yes, really), and the left mouse button already has a smooth spot worn in from all my clicking. That always happens to me with ABS plastic, be it keyboards or mice. Also, it was crazy expensive on Kickstarter and is now insanely expensive for general availability.

Nevertheless, it's the best mouse I've ever used to date, and it's only going to get better as the software gets refined more and more.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 6, 2017)

Dobrescu George said:


> I've been using G502 for a while now. Not the best, but really good for gaming, and it supports that free scrolling thigy, which can be extremely useful!



I just bought a 502 (Proteus Spectrum). I have not opened it yet. I needed some really good DPI scaling so I could make the pointer move slower when using Cubase. Sometimes I need to make micro-alterations, that my Logitech G5 could not do. It was because I had the slowest speed set up for gaming, and it moved too fast for Cubase minor edits.

What pushed me to buy the 502 right now was that my scroll wheel stopped working on my G5. However I fixed it after buying the 502. The wheel has spokes and light passes thought the spokes. On mine, fluff had blocked the gap where light passes through.

Now I have two mice which is best case scenario I think. Always good to have a good back-up mouse. I was always concerned that I'd never be able to replace the G5. However needs have arisen where I need a mouse with more DPI settings anyway.


----------



## uoods

Coming from a MX518 and G5, I was worried I wouldn't find a compatible shape in the modern offereings. G402 has been a great fit so far though.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 30, 2017)

Please can someone who owns the Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum, answer a question for me.

Is the mouse wheel supposed to rattle/clunk? If I have the mouse in middle mouse free roll, which it really comfy, it rattles under the slightest movement. When I move mouse from side to side, on the mouse mat, it clunks, when I stop movement. It happens with only the lightest movement too, making it completely unusable.

If I hold the mouse wheel, all is fine. Or if I put the mouse wheel in normal ratchet mode, it's fine. However then it's hard to scroll.

Crying shame because the feel of the mouse is excellent. ... I am asking though, because if this is normal, then I won't get a replacement. I will just return it.


----------



## Dobrescu George

GreenBow said:


> Please can someone who owns the Logitech G502 Proteus Spectrum, answer a question for me. Is there supposed to be something rattling about inside. When I move mouse from side to side, on the mouse mat, it clunks. Like something heavy is loose inside, and clunks on either side when I stop moving. It's completely unusable. ... Crying shame because the feel of the mouse is excellent.



Absolutely normal. It rattles worse than a rattlesnake.

Very usable and works very well though. My favorite mouse since 3 years ago, when I first got it. I had changed one so far, because I gifted the one I had, but  both rattle, yet both work perfectly still.


----------



## GreenBow (Nov 30, 2017)

Dobrescu George said:


> Absolutely normal. It rattles worse than a rattlesnake.
> 
> Very usable and works very well though. My favorite mouse since 3 years ago, when I first got it. I had changed one so far, because I gifted the one I had, but  both rattle, yet both work perfectly still.




Haha, review. (Laughed at your review and rubbed my eyes as you do. Totally forgetting I had just been prepping food and handled chillis. Now my eyelids are on fire.)

I actually edited completely that post as you were replying. This mouse doesn't just rattle when you shake it. It sore of clunk rattles when you mouse in normal e.g. browsing movement. Literally just moving it gently side-to-side and clunk, then back again - clunk.

I can use the mouse wheel in ratchet mode which stops the clunking, but as you say, "moped".


----------



## Dobrescu George

GreenBow said:


> Haha, review. (Laughed at your review and rubbed my eyes as you do. Totally forgetting I had just been prepping food and handled chillis. Now my eyelids are on fire.)
> 
> I actually edited completely that post as you were replying. This mouse doesn't just rattle when you shake it. It sore of clunk rattles when you mouse in normal e.g. browsing movement. Literally just moving it gently side-to-side and clunk, then back again - clunk.
> 
> I can use it in ratchet mode, but as you say, "moped".



Sorry, not my review, but I love that review! Check out more of the dude's channel, he does an awesome job 

Yep, it moves like that at all normal daily activities. Still love this mouse. I have mapped all its buttons, so I can quickly close a tab, reopen a closed tab, I do scroll button on the front left button and many other stuff that makes it a much better mouse. Also *free scroll wheel* is much better than a spinner and actually useful


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Not much of a gamer, but I use the Razer Naga 2014 and it's been flawless, I thought it was going bad as the trakcing became erratic but turned out I just needed to clean the laser with a small brush, good as new now. I love having the thumb buttons, even though most games I play are FPS.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Not much of a gamer, but I use the Razer Naga 2014 and it's been flawless, I thought it was going bad as the trakcing became erratic but turned out I just needed to clean the laser with a small brush, good as new now. I love having the thumb buttons, even though most games I play are FPS.



You need to try this G502 as well I'd say. 

Naga also has a lot of programmable keys, but the main difference between them would be the scroll wheel, which can be free in G502. 

Quick word of advice: I have my G502 remapped as it follows 

General browsing is sooo much better this way!


----------



## GreenBow

Have to say the G502 does feel nice to handle. The grippy bits on the side are extra good. ... The buttons are all well positioned. I can reach four of them without moving. (Whereas on my G5 I could only reach one, and only ever used one in gaming. I could use two when browsing.)

That only leaves the sniper button which I can move for if I need it.


----------



## Dobrescu George

GreenBow said:


> Have to say the G502 does feel nice to handle. The grippy bits on the side are extra good. ... The buttons are all well positioned. I can reach four of them without moving. (Whereas on my G5 I could only reach one, and only ever used one in gaming. I could use two when browsing.)
> 
> That only leaves the sniper button which I can move for if I need it.



I reassigned that sniper for G-shifting, which gives every other button another meaning! 

So much ability from a single mouse!


----------



## GreenBow (Dec 5, 2017)

Dobrescu George said:


> I reassigned that sniper for G-shifting, which gives every other button another meaning!
> 
> So much ability from a single mouse!



Well considering my mouse wheel rattles, but I still have not gone for a replacement. I think it says a lot about the Logitech G502. (It's the Proteus Spectrum version, but I use it without lights.)

Funny thing is, in pictures I thought I would not like it much. It had the requirements I needed, so I bought it. ... Yet it's almost perfect. It feels right to hold. it doesn't look stupid, he-man-ish, or over the top. With the lights switched of by the Logitech software, it looks fairly plain black. Sort of stealth like with a few angles. Size and weight are just right, (plus a few extra weights if you need it).

It left-and-right clicks a tiny bit loud. Plus I have mouse wheel rattle when it's in free-scroll mode. However I swap between free-roll and ratchet. The mouse wheel is noisy in normal sort of ratcheted mode, but I mostly use it games. It gives a very satisfying turn, when changing weapons in games though.

If I got a replacement where the mouse wheel didn't rattle in free-scroll, it would be prefect. (Apparently the mouse wheel shouldn't rattle, according to some.) I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## saddleup

I just picked up a Hyperx Pulsefire FPS.  I really like it so far.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I don't think there is any G502 that doesn't rattle, I had a few along the years...,


----------



## Amish

G600 is the best gaming mouse I have tried over the years. I have quite a few gaming mice laying around but the G600 is just fantastic.


----------



## Vilhelm

Some 15 years ago I was playing Quake 2: Action Quake and Counter Strike 1.1+++ and I used this basic Microsoft optical mouse and an Icemat mousepad. Every time the mouse wore and broke I'd just replace it with a new one for like 10€.
Basically the reason I used this particular mouse is because it just felt right in hand and no mouse more expensive could confirm me more kills than this cheap basic gadget mouse, and so it is imo with this gear in general: what feels best to you is probably going to achieve the best results, not having a ton of features. 







Years went by and I tried a bunch of different mouse brands like Razer, Madcatz & Logitech until I stumbled upon Steelseries and was greatly fascinated by the looks of their Rival 100 as it brought to mind the beastly Microsoft mouse that helped me strike fear in my opponents hearts.

At long last I had once again arrived to the comfort of a perfectly shaped mouse, the solid build quality and excellent grip materials were just icing on the cake to me, yet I was blissfully unawares of the best feature I was about to uncover. Not only does this mouse feel just right in hand but it's sensor greatly excels in FPS gaming. To compare somewhat, I recently got a Logitech G502 very cheap on sale and used it for couple months time and sort of forgot how awesome the Rival 100 is... When I re plugged in the Rival it felt like my headshot % instantly doubled and I could get in that extra bit of precision just in time in those intense CS:GO situations. The sensor comparison is a night and day difference to the Rival's adventage and you can instantly feel it. 

My Rival has endured me many years, though the rubber grip on the side has worn through and I've been thinking about getting another Rival replacement. I had a chance to play with the Rival 700 for a week and I must say it just doesn't have the same hand feeling, the extra little screen doesn't appeal to me that much but it's a cool thing for some I suppose, the Rival 700 is definitely a great modern gaming mouse with everything and a bit more. I would've got it for the detachable cable and sensor feature but in the end the Rival 100 just feels so much better to my hand, it is my recommendation for the best (FPS) gaming mouse and I will replace it with another one when the time comes.


----------



## GreenBow

I still have one of those old white and red light, Microsoft mice. Still have a plain black MS one too.

I love the G502 though, but I rally do need a proper mouse mat for gaming. I am not disagreeing with you on your take over the G502 and the  Rival 100. ... I am just saying. .... I also need the many buttons of the G502.


----------



## Vilhelm (Dec 12, 2017)

GreenBow said:


> I still have one of those old white and red light, Microsoft mice. Still have a plain black MS one too.
> 
> I love the G502 though, but I rally do need a proper mouse mat for gaming. I am not disagreeing with you on your take over the G502 and the  Rival 100. ... I am just saying. .... I also need the many buttons of the G502.


Don't get me wrong the G502 is a very decent mouse but just mid-range when it comes to sensor quality, _easily_ worth the 20€ I paid for it on sale though. Personally I hated the buttons, I used to setup 2 profiles for CS:GO with different DPI settings and would get killed when pressing a wrong button trying to switch profiles quickly in combat lol.The scrolling wheel on G502 is boss! So great for browsing websites.

Here's the mouse mat I used with the G502. Asus cerberus. It's well made, accurate, feels durable, I bet it lasts for ages.


----------



## oqvist

Mouse is fun. I have way to many of them. Two last was rival 300 and G502 both on black friday deals. And no I never need any of them lol. I must say I like the Rival 300s no nonsense. To bad my hand hurt a bit by it but it has great solid feel on all buttons and scroll wheel and it kind of ergonomic and fit my hand so don´t quite know why I get some strain. Maybe should be in XL or should be a bit higher. But then I loose a bit of freedom and it would be clunkier.

G502 is good as well and it was nice for a change but going back to the 300 it just feels inferior in usage. It don´t glide as well, the weight is not as evenly distributed. It feels like a gt car where the 300 is a formula one.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I would love more buttons than G502 has, but nothing seems to have more buttons right now - considering that G502 can do a lot of side-tricks.


----------



## Vilhelm

Dobrescu George said:


> I would love more buttons than G502 has, but nothing seems to have more buttons right now - considering that G502 can do a lot of side-tricks.


Razer Naga. I had this years ago for playing WoW.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Vilhelm said:


> Razer Naga. I had this years ago for playing WoW.



I have 5 x 2 = extra buttons on G502, not to mention the free scrholl wheel and wheel tilting - which makes Naga feel rather constricted at 12 + 2 so 4 extra buttons, but with no scroll wheel tilt... 

(This not considering the normal click buttons . )


----------



## Vilhelm

Dobrescu George said:


> I have 5 x 2 = extra buttons on G502, not to mention the free scrholl wheel and wheel tilting - which makes Naga feel rather constricted at 12 + 2 so 4 extra buttons, but with no scroll wheel tilt...
> 
> (This not considering the normal click buttons . )


Hmm. What do you mean *5 x 2* extra buttons? I got a G502 in my hands now and my thumb can reach 5 buttons


----------



## Dobrescu George

Vilhelm said:


> Hmm. What do you mean *5 x 2* extra buttons? I got a G502 in my hands now and my thumb can reach 5 buttons



The sniper button can be rassigned as a shift button, which means that as long as you keep it pressed, every other button can do something else, assuming that you entirely reassign the DPI button (which I did)

I basically have 

FWD
BCKWD 
Side FWD 
Side BCKWD 
Power Button 

Then G-Shift, which gives each another function. 

I made a photo of how they are assigned in the last two pages, might be nice for other G502 users.


----------



## Vilhelm (Dec 12, 2017)

oqvist said:


> G502 is good as well and it was nice for a change but going back to the 300 it just feels inferior in usage. It don´t glide as well, the weight is not as evenly distributed. It feels like a gt car where the 300 is a formula one.


I also noticed this thing about how it glides. The G502 feels like some edges on its bottom are grinding against the mouse mat while rival 100 just glides effortlessly having far less friction. 

If you have a hard mouse mat you could fix this by cutting something like sticking plaster in size of the contact points under the mouse and applying them. I had to do this kind of fix when using a glass mouse mat and it worked great.



Dobrescu George said:


> The sniper button can be rassigned as a shift button, which means that as long as you keep it pressed, every other button can do something else, assuming that you entirely reassign the DPI button (which I did)
> 
> I basically have
> 
> ...


Ah. Well you could also basically have these shift combos using keyboard for any mouse

The new Naga is looking quite interesting for MOBA gaming. 16k dpi, keyboard switch combo profiles etc.





_
Created specifically for MOBA gamers, the Razer Naga Hex V2 comes with a 7 button mechanical thumb wheel, positioned in a way that ensures you never misclick. The thumb wheel was designed to position buttons equidistant from the thumb, all of which are programmable, giving quick access to multiple commands. At the center of the thumb wheel is a rubberized thumb grip, which provides a solid grip on the mouse, which is essential for the fast twitch movements needed in MOBA games.

._


----------



## raven0us

I own about 5 different gaming mice and my two favorites would be the G703 and the G903.  The G703 would be my preference for comfort tho.  Check out this page for some mouse reviews and rankings.  http://www.rocketjumpninja.com/top-40/  This guy is considered to be one of the top mouse reviewers in the world.


----------



## Growler

I've had my Razer Deathadder for a few years now and I really love it. It fits right in my palm, the buttons are right where they should be. I think even if it breaks, I will just get the same one again.


----------



## c0nfuciu5 (Mar 17, 2018)

Well its been 5 years. I'm curious as to the original posters are using now.

I will go in chronological order, first mice i used to what i use now :: 

Intellimouse 1.1 --Favorite shape and feel
Logitech mx518
Logitech G9 -- Used this for YEARS
Logitech G500
Intellimouse 3.0
Razer Deathadder --Wasnt a fan of the Razer mice
Razer Momba
Steelseries Ikari -- Another favorite but it stopped working very shortly after I got it 
Steelseries Kinzu -- Too small
Steelseries Sensei  --Intellimouse 1.1 shape loved it, buttons are mushy
Steelseries Rival
Logitech G502 -- I have fallen in love with this mouse. I may get more of these to have when my current one dies.


----------



## CodyZzZ

Really enjoying the Logitech G403 here, looks sleek, can set personalized dpi and I can choose between wired or wireless play.


----------



## mike shifter (Mar 30, 2018)

CodyZzZ said:


> Really enjoying the Logitech G403 here, looks sleek, can set personalized dpi and I read about Petmate Dog Crate materials choose between wired or wireless play.



It's my fave also!


----------



## Ellendar

After several broken ones from nearly all the popular brands (nearly every Razer from the last ten years wireless or wired, a try with a Roccat, the Steelseries Sensei and a Rat 7), I am now owning a Zowie FK series, and I have to say I absolutely love it. It’s the first one I am entirely happy since the original Razer Diamondback!

It’s working for years already, no optical wear, no defects and great form for my big hands. Totally a recommendation!

Greetings from Germany


----------



## Fan0Cans

Ellendar said:


> I am now owning a Zowie FK series, and I have to say I absolutely love it. It’s the first one I am entirely happy since the original Razer Diamondback!



Zowies are great mice. I had one for a while, but I tend to change mice every year and a half to two years lol. 

Currently using the G900 chaos spectrum, and i keep a 502 Proteus core


----------



## cskippy

Still using the G Pro with Zowie FK2 and Deathadder 2013 sitting on the side lines.  No wrist or finger cramp/fatigue and no mechanical or connection issues.  

I can highly recommend the Logitech G Pro.


----------



## dwinnert

I use a Zowie EC2-A.....best mouse I have ever used.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I heard that Zowie mice are nice, but none has the buttons me G502 has nor the scroll wheel fly thingy 

I do think that Zowie looks ergonomiuc tho


----------



## dwinnert

Dobrescu George said:


> I heard that Zowie mice are nice, but none has the buttons me G502 has nor the scroll wheel fly thingy
> 
> I do think that Zowie looks ergonomiuc tho



I guess it depends on the games you play. I mostly play FPS and I like my mouse to be as simplistic as possible. But I have heard the G502 is nice.


----------



## Dobrescu George

dwinnert said:


> I guess it depends on the games you play. I mostly play FPS and I like my mouse to be as simplistic as possible. But I have heard the G502 is nice.



For FPS, the large button number of G502 wouldn't do much. 

I use the buttons for internet browsing and photo editing, not for gaming  

For gaming, I thinka  simple mouse is the best mouse


----------



## Fan0Cans

Dobrescu George said:


> I heard that Zowie mice are nice, but none has the buttons me G502 has nor the scroll wheel fly thingy
> 
> I do think that Zowie looks ergonomiuc tho


oh man.. i know what you mean. but. you can have more than one mouse connected to the pc, so you could keep the zowie for gaming (That sensor is really great in it) then use the g502 for other games. (i've done that in the past)

And yeah I have become so used to the scroll wheel lock button i swear i cant buy a mouse without it anymore.
I currently use the G900 Chaos Spectrum, will likely get the 903 lightspeed next for the Qi charging. Both thankfully have that scroll wheel lock feature lol.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Fan0Cans said:


> oh man.. i know what you mean. but. you can have more than one mouse connected to the pc, so you could keep the zowie for gaming (That sensor is really great in it) then use the g502 for other games. (i've done that in the past)
> 
> And yeah I have become so used to the scroll wheel lock button i swear i cant buy a mouse without it anymore.
> I currently use the G900 Chaos Spectrum, will likely get the 903 lightspeed next for the Qi charging. Both thankfully have that scroll wheel lock feature lol.



Agahahaha  

Really interesting perspective, but I've never thought of having 2 mice connected to the same PC at once


----------



## HiCZoK

I still use logitech g400 and sadly they do not produce this mouse shape with ANY mouse I think.. it's quite heavy but I just love the shape with indents on the sides which makes it easy to lift. It's a great fingertip mouse.

Nowadays I would buy either Logitech g102/203 or finalmouse ultralight pro


----------



## gersh

I like the shape and feel of the G502's. At first my thumb got confused what buttons I assigned to certain actions but it wasn't to hard to adjust. I hope they upgrade this soon!


----------



## Fan0Cans

gersh said:


> I like the shape and feel of the G502's. At first my thumb got confused what buttons I assigned to certain actions but it wasn't to hard to adjust. I hope they upgrade this soon!


i love my g502.. its my back up in case my G900 goes down, or if i have to travel with my gaming pc, my G502 goes with me.. my g900 may make more sense to take but i prefer my g502 to travel with


----------



## possitivepollution

Most pros lean towards the Logitech line up, specifically the G pro, perfect weight and size imo.


----------



## jguest

For something cheap the Logitech G203 Prodigy is really nice.


----------



## pbui44

For anyone interested in getting a Roccat Kone Pure, Fry’s has a Roccat Kone Pure and Chroma Sense pad combo on clearance for $27.98 here:

https://www.frys.com/product/832904...MI1vSk4c2i2wIViSSGCh04UAW0EAQYASABEgJwavD_BwE


----------



## Fan0Cans

most pros, use whatever their sponsors tell them to, and send them for free. they dont use them because they are the best... but i do love logitech. sadly my G900 i got back in january, the scroll wheel lock button broke on it.. so i ordered a Zowie EC2-A to give it a go.. wow its really a nice mouse. will be sticking with this for awhile i'm sure. but miss my wireless G900 already


----------



## Arniesb

Fan0Cans said:


> most pros, use whatever their sponsors tell them to, and send them for free. they dont use them because they are the best... but i do love logitech. sadly my G900 i got back in january, the scroll wheel lock button broke on it.. so i ordered a Zowie EC2-A to give it a go.. wow its really a nice mouse. will be sticking with this for awhile i'm sure. but miss my wireless G900 already


Why not send to warranty for fix. I still have Zowie, but i dont like it... Swaety as ***, Cable tangle so much and clicks are bad. None of these problems with my G903. It scream quality,  but 903 have improved click for longer life in comparison to g900. Ofc if u like have a good use!


----------



## Fan0Cans

Arniesb said:


> Why not send to warranty for fix. I still have Zowie, but i dont like it... Swaety as ***, Cable tangle so much and clicks are bad. None of these problems with my G903. It scream quality,  but 903 have improved click for longer life in comparison to g900. Ofc if u like have a good use!



I'm gonna use the G900 on my latop, and i plan on getting a G903 probably next month or so. The Zowies not too bad, i keep my place really cool, so the sweats not a problem.. agree the the cord.. but after using the G900.. any cord sucks 

as for the warranty.. i've always used Logitech mice, and have never, nor would ever expect to have this issue, so i didnt register it when i bought it. so they wouldnt help me. its all good.. i'll get my money worth out of it. biggest pisser about it is, theres no place on the mouse to store the receiver which is just stupid IMO to omit on a wireless gaming mouse lol.

cheers


----------



## ZenErik

Zowie FK2 has been my favorite mouse for quite a while. Got one when they were first released. Currently using the white version. I tried a lot of mice before settling on the FK2, unfortunately. Hoping they release a version with a newer sensor eventually, but I’m also fine with it as is. 

For FFXIV I use a Corsair Scimitar. It’s been fine for over 2 years unlike my Nagas that would break every 1-6 months. Definitely my favorite MMO style mouse, but I hope to not be using it for much longer. I play the game a lot less these days.


----------



## Fan0Cans

ZenErik said:


> Zowie FK2 has been my favorite mouse for quite a while. Got one when they were first released. Currently using the white version. I tried a lot of mice before settling on the FK2, unfortunately. Hoping they release a version with a newer sensor eventually, but I’m also fine with it as is.
> 
> For FFXIV I use a Corsair Scimitar. It’s been fine for over 2 years unlike my Nagas that would break every 1-6 months. Definitely my favorite MMO style mouse, but I hope to not be using it for much longer. I play the game a lot less these days.




I'm good with this mouse for now.. i usually change mice every couple of years (they dont make them easy to detail clean so i just toss em and buy a new one lol) i've been really impressed with this mouse overall, 
and your spot on about naga lol, i've personally driven friends around town on more than one occasion looking for a NAGA in stock because they cant wait for shipping 

cheers


----------



## Superdrag81

The Logitech G Pro is hands down the best mouse I've ever used.  This is coming from someone who used MX518's for over 8 years...never thought i'd go for a "non-ergo" mouse again, but man the G Pro just feels right.  You can get them brand new for around $40 on amazon now which makes it a huge bargain. It's light, super responsive clicks, fits perfect in my hand and has their best optic system (PMW3360).  If you want something more similar to the feel of the MX518, look at the Logitech G502/402, or the Roccat Kone Pure.


----------



## ZenErik

Superdrag81 said:


> The Logitech G Pro is hands down the best mouse I've ever used.  This is coming from someone who used MX518's for over 8 years...never thought i'd go for a "non-ergo" mouse again, but man the G Pro just feels right.  You can get them brand new for around $40 on amazon now which makes it a huge bargain. It's light, super responsive clicks, fits perfect in my hand and has their best optic system (PMW3360).  If you want something more similar to the feel of the MX518, look at the Logitech G502/402, or the Roccat Kone Pure.


On the other hand I hated the way the G Pro feels. I like the weight, but the shape feels awful to me (especially when lifting), and the clicks are borderline TOO light. I really wanted to love it. Great value for anyone that enjoys the shape. 

Something like a lighter, smaller, wired G900 would interest me. Might be enough to unseat the FK2 from the top of my list.


----------



## Superdrag81

ZenErik said:


> On the other hand I hated the way the G Pro feels. I like the weight, but the shape feels awful to me (especially when lifting), and the clicks are borderline TOO light. I really wanted to love it. Great value for anyone that enjoys the shape.
> 
> Something like a lighter, smaller, wired G900 would interest me. Might be enough to unseat the FK2 from the top of my list.



Completely fair argument.  For so long i felt that anything non-ergo just felt wrong in my hands - i've probably passed up some really good hardware in that time due to my own stubbornness.  It took me a solid week of using the G Pro but then i started to adapt.  It's definitely best (if you can) to go to your local Best Buy (or whatever you have around you) and test the display mice in your hands.  Definitely go with whatever feels best to you - but don't be afraid to try new things.  Luckily, the market is so flooded with hardware right now, you can score good deals/sales almost monthly on different devices just because of the amount of competition out there.


----------



## Fan0Cans

so i managed to fix my G900 myself, i opened the mouse and poked at it with a paper clip the switch reset itself and all is good now.

problem is.. i used that BenQ EC2A enough that i no longer want my G900 lol...so if anyone wants it for a good price hit me with a DM lol, i'm sticking with my zowie mouse


----------



## KungFuNat

Logitech G700s..  have 3 of them.


----------



## Eggs is eggs

The Razer mice are pretty good. Just picked one up recently.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I like how most people who found a mouse they like, also have a few of them instead of just one lol


----------



## Fan0Cans

Dobrescu George said:


> I like how most people who found a mouse they like, also have a few of them instead of just one lol


i finally got rid of my g900, and my g502 PC.. first time in decades i havent had a logitech input device connected to my pc lol..

just my EC2-A.. its a damn good mouse


----------



## totte

Ive been using a mionix naos 7000 for over 4 years now. The left button is getting worn out abit but the feel of the mouse is outstanding. Recommended for people with bigger hands and if you like a more shaped mouse where there is a natural grooved out position for the fingers. There are weights that you can take out to make it light or heavy depending on taste. The one downside is the halfbuggy software but once the mouse is configured that can be uninstalled.


----------



## Dobrescu George

I'll be honest with everyone, if a mouse doesn't have the number of buttons G502 has and the free wheel thingy, I don't think I'd ever upograde 

It is not only about how it looks, but also how fast I am while working with it, G502 has scroll tilt which means that I can quickly browse between my 100+ Chrome tabs without having to click, I also have close tab on a button, open new tab on a button, and reopen tab on a button. I can't think of a better mouse, unless it would have even more buttons lol 

I am not a gamer tho, so if I was a mainly shooter gamer, I'd probably agree that there are other mice better than G502, but for productivity, this is freaking balls. 

I also dislike some stuff about it, I have 3 of G502, all of them have a different click sound, and all of them peeled off the paint on the scroll wheel, so it is far from being ideal as far as those facts go.


----------



## outdooradventurer

I've been really enjoying the Logitech G602


----------



## SikkNazty

Logitech G Pro for FPS games if you have small hands. If not, go with a Zowie mouse. Can't go wrong!


----------



## Eulalia

I'm using now A4Tech Bloody AL90 and I'm totally satisfied with it! Before I had Razer Deathadder and that device was nice also


----------



## Mizicke5273

Any recommendations for a wireless gaming mouse coming from a Logitech G700?  Don't like the looks of Logitech G902.  I was set on the Roccat Leadr until I found out the dock is the Receiver.  Terrible decision to nutter a Wireless mouse; makes no point in it at all.


----------



## jomy

I love my steelseries sensei fnatic edition... But I've been hooked on the cordless bandwagon and have just recently switched to a Logitech G703.


----------



## SikkNazty

Mizicke5273 said:


> Any recommendations for a wireless gaming mouse coming from a Logitech G700?  Don't like the looks of Logitech G902.  I was set on the Roccat Leadr until I found out the dock is the Receiver.  Terrible decision to nutter a Wireless mouse; makes no point in it at all.



The new Logitech G Pro Wireless is supposed to be legendary. I've used the non-wireless version and loved it. The sensor and construction feels rock solid, and I'm sure it's the same with the wireless version. Plus, the functionality of it is awesome (magnetic side buttons to swap them in and out if you're left or right hand user!). Although it is a pretty penny at $130 or something like that.


----------



## waveSounds

I see votes for the various Logitech and Razer mice are dominating! I think my first real gaming mouse was the MX 510 followed by a Razer, probably the original DeathAdder but I forget. Since then I've always had a Corsair M60/65. Now I see gaming mice with 16,000 DPI... does anyone actually use that for gaming? I can't even see that being useful/usable on a 4k setup. I've not gamed properly for a few years following the slow, sad death of CSS (*sniff*) but have been revisiting single player titles that passed me by, such as the Witcher 3, and revisiting some of my favourites from the XBOX that have since been ported to the PC e.g. Mass Effect trilogy. Even now I rarely, if ever, go above 1,000 DPI. Who are you people using 16k DPI for gaming?! Show and explain yourselves!


----------



## Mizicke5273

SikkNazty said:


> The new Logitech G Pro Wireless is supposed to be legendary. I've used the non-wireless version and loved it. The sensor and construction feels rock solid, and I'm sure it's the same with the wireless version. Plus, the functionality of it is awesome (magnetic side buttons to swap them in and out if you're left or right hand user!). Although it is a pretty penny at $130 or something like that.



The G Pro does look nice.  I also like the looks of the 703 in white more though; just wish it had the two buttons on both sides like the G Pro does.  I think I might go for one of them.


----------



## flareburst

I've been a big fan of the SteelSeries Rival mice. They are just super consistent and seem to fit my hand perfectly.


----------



## Naugrim

Mizicke5273 said:


> The G Pro does look nice.  I also like the looks of the 703 in white more though; just wish it had the two buttons on both sides like the G Pro does.  I think I might go for one of them.



I got it at PAX in Seattle a few months back.  I don’t regret it. Not sure I need all that technology under the hood though as I’m old and have poor reflexes. It’s also pretty small and I have large hands. I’ve ended up with a finger tip grip. All that said, I love how light it is and the way it feels in my hand. I wish the thumb buttons were a bit more accessible though.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD (Nov 12, 2018)

Today I should be getting my Nixeus Revel Fit (MX518 shape clone with different material and Pmw 3360 sensor and that is slightly bit lighter 99g), very keen.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Naugrim said:


> I got it at PAX in Seattle a few months back.  I don’t regret it. Not sure I need all that technology under the hood though as I’m old and have poor reflexes. It’s also pretty small and I have large hands. I’ve ended up with a finger tip grip. All that said, I love how light it is and the way it feels in my hand. I wish the thumb buttons were a bit more accessible though.



Question for you then, can you run both sets of the side buttons at the same time?  I need at least 3x buttons on the side, I prefer all on the left side but the I can work with the right side for the non-critical functions.


----------



## Randonneur

I like the Roccat offerings.

Very much dislike anything by Razer- poor longevity, not so great build quality (especially their keyboards).


----------



## javamalava

Personally I like the zowie fk1, and the Logitech g pro. They have amazing specs and are easy to grip.


----------



## pervysage

If anyone is looking for some true classics with updated sensors, the following are available in the Asian market (don't know if or when they will come to North America):

- Logitech MX518 Legendary (MX518 refresh with their latest HERO sensor)
- Microsoft Pro Intellimouse (Intellimouse 3.0 refresh or basically a Intellimouse Classic with new gaming sensor - PAW 3389)

I just got the Pro Intellimouse in today and it's awesome. Only took like 5 days to ship from Taiwan.


----------



## cskippy

javamalava said:


> Personally I like the zowie fk1, and the Logitech g pro. They have amazing specs and are easy to grip.


My Top 2 as well.  Good taste!


----------



## JerkChicken

Logitech G Pro Wireless reporting here.

I absolutely love it! It is so light compared to my retired Corsair Void Pro m65


----------



## rnath

ROCCAT NYTH


----------



## billbishere

Glorious Model O here.


----------



## RandomGuy

Logitech Pro. The sensor is bar none but I think the form factor could be a little bigger for comfort! Heard good things about the wireless version too.


----------



## pervysage

If anyone is looking for a fantastic claw grip mouse, the new Endgame Gear XM1 is amazing.


----------



## Christoph

My current personal favorite is the
Logitech Chaos Spectrum G900


----------



## Orcworm

I wish Logitech still made the G500 - had one for years until the scroll wheel eventually gave up. Should've bought a spare in retrospect, but too late now! 

The G305 has been good enough, but a wireless mouse with 3 side buttons in the same style as the G500 would be perfect IMO.


----------



## Mizicke5273

Orcworm said:


> I wish Logitech still made the G500 - had one for years until the scroll wheel eventually gave up. Should've bought a spare in retrospect, but too late now!
> 
> The G305 has been good enough, but a wireless mouse with 3 side buttons in the same style as the G500 would be perfect IMO.



Yeah, what is with the new trend of lacking side buttons?  I was looking for a replacement for my Logitech G700 and found nothing to replace it with.  I ended up with a Roccat Kone AIMO to complement my G700.  I use one or the other, depending on the game.  Fast paced FPS, namely Overwatch until just a few weeks ago, I use the Roccat.  RPG, MMORPG, or tatical game, G700.


----------



## Nev83

Logitech G Pro nr 1, altho I really like the g305 with a little moding for weight reduction, it almost as good and its insane how cheap it is.


----------



## Orcworm

Mizicke5273 said:


> Yeah, what is with the new trend of lacking side buttons?  I was looking for a replacement for my Logitech G700 and found nothing to replace it with.  I ended up with a Roccat Kone AIMO to complement my G700.  I use one or the other, depending on the game.  Fast paced FPS, namely Overwatch until just a few weeks ago, I use the Roccat.  RPG, MMORPG, or tatical game, G700.



Funnily enough, Logitech announced the G604 a few days ago: https://www.logitechg.com/en-gb/products/gaming-mice/g604-lightspeed-wireless-gaming-mouse.html

Perhaps a contender for that G700 replacement after so long? Looking at the AIMO I'm not sure it has too much to offer in terms of an upgrade, though the ratchet wheel is always nice.


----------



## Mizicke5273

I see that G604 and also the G502 wireless.  Book look like nice gaming mice.  Glad to see they are getting back to nice designs!


----------



## fourtwizzy

I'm a fan of my razer deathadder elite


----------



## ilovetoys

g pro wireless for fps, g600 for mmo, g604 for moba/workspace/less efficient but wireless mmo


----------



## deucefive

Glorious Model O


----------



## sigmasix

I generally go with Razer mice last few years, never broken or faulted, great quality too


----------



## br3wsk1

Glorious Model O is generally praised from what I've read.

I'm personally using the Logitech G Pro Wireless, and it blows my mind how precise, smooth and light it is. I was real hesitant about any wireless peripherals in regards to latency and battery life. Logitech seems to have nailed the right combination solution to mitigate both potential issues.
I tend to steer clear of Razer mice. I've had too many folks needing their Razer. The older products had better QA imo.


----------



## wailord

g pro wireless
np01s
hati-s
zowie s2


----------



## sammypop

Currently on an Xtrfy MZ1, which is working better for me than my old Glorious Model O-.
Really, the main thing is to get a shape that works for you. Hell, the old basic Dell optical mouse I had in the mid 2000's was better than most of the 'l33t gamerx' Razor mice I had later. The MZ1 finally brought me back to a mouse that really works. 
Thanks to the state of gaming these days, I doubt it will ever reach as high a kill count as my old Dell, though.


----------



## Guntalk

My Razer Deathadder 1800 is 15 years old, but still works perfectly.
The most comfortable mouse for me was Logitech MX518.


----------



## sjssusma

I've been using the starlight phantom and have loved how light it is


----------



## BBuzecky

Razer Deathadder is just hard to go wrong with.


----------

